# Lui si sposa ed io muoio



## Atalanta (7 Agosto 2012)

Buonasera a tutti....vi racconto la mia storia, consapevole di tirarmi addosso critiche e quant'altro ma ho assolutamente bisogno di parlare con qualcuno.
Fidanzata da 15 anni, lascio con dolore il mio compagno  storico la cui relazione era entrata in crisi a causa di incomprensioni. Lui non aveva progettualità da condividere con me per il futuro, adducendo come scusante la crisi economica e i suoi problemi di famiglia,  mentre io invece volevo con urgenza darmi una mossa per farmi una famiglia. Mi sono sentita incompresa e tradita, litigavamo sempre, ho deciso d iallntanarmi da lui per "smuoverlo", farlo un po' spacentare, sperando si decidesse. Invece accade che conosco un altro uomo, fidanzato. L'attrazione inizia piano piano..mi corteggia per 6 mesi dopo i quali  intessiamo una storia di passione sfrenata fatta di mille splendide  esperienze, condivisioni di interessi, confidenze, emozioni al limite  della ragione. Io immagino la mia vita futura, lui mi parla di matrimonio...io barcollo tra la felicità e il senso di colpa per il mio ex che comunque sento e a volte vedo per non rendere il distacco traumatico per lui. Il mio uomo "nuovo"do, po qualche mese in cui mi diceva che avrebbe avuto  bisogno di tempo per lasciare la compagna inizia a palesare   i suoi sensi di colpa verso di lei, in seguito ai quali mi  lascia e mi riprende pentito, mi lascia e mi riprende in un tira e molla  della durata di un anno e mezzo, che mi strazia corpo ed anima. Ad un  certo punto un giorno mi dice di aver deciso: sono io la donna che ama,  deve solo avere tempo per gestire la situazione con l’altra con molto  tatto. In quell'occasone facciamo l'amore che fino a quel momento non avevamo fatto perchè cauti e in situazione di stallo e intenzionati a fondare il nostro rapporto anche su altro. Dieci giorni dopo mi telefona dicendomi che lei ha sospettato  tutto, lui non può perderla, deve salvare il rapporto, io devo sparire,  non possiamo più sentirci, ma che se posso devo aiutarlo non sparendo  del tutto altrimenti lei potrebbe sospettare ulteriormente. Piombo nella  disperazione totale, pianti, solitudine, depressione ed ospedale ma lui  non sa niente e lo aiuto, facendomi viva nelle occasioni in cui c’è  lei, affinché i sospetti non peggiorino con una mia eventuale  sparizione. Mi ricerca dicendo che gli manco, io cedo e siamo di nuovo  assieme, salvo poi dirmi che è stata una debolezza e che lui ama  l’altra. Mi arrabbio, non voglio vederlo, sparisco. Lui mi cerca  disperato dicendomi che io l’ho cambiato, mi prega di provare a  salvaguardare l’amicizia perché a me tiene, ha bisogno di me. Io sono  straziata ma non voglio perderlo e accetto.  Ci abbracciamo, dobbiamo fare di tutto per rimanere amici e io devo  superare la cosa. Mi impegno, non lo stresso, non gli sto addosso, faccio la mia parte. Ma qui succede altro. Lui, che mi aveva chiamata,  cercata, implorata, sparisce. L’amicizia così decantata è un’illusione,  io cerco contatti, condivisioni ma lui mi evita e mi fa sentire niente.  Mi imbestialisco, lo contatto e chiedo spiegazioni: mi risponde di  dargli tempo, che ha paura di perdere l’altra, ha bisogno di tempo per  capire come riequilibrare i rapporti e, parole sue, è codardo, deve dare  tutto con tatto per on far soffrire lei. E la mia sofferenza? Silenzio.  Mi lamento ma senza scenate. Accetto comunque ma le cose non mutano…  provo ad aiutarlo, gli dico che il mio amore per lui è finito (che  bugia.. ) , che io sono serena e che anche lui deve esserlo, che questo  rapporto adesso è lineare, senza recriminazioni o rinfacciamenti, tutto  si può aggiustare senza creare problemi all’altra. Lui mi dice che è  tranquillizzato, che tiene infinitamente a me, mi abbraccia. Ma sparisce  per mesi. Io non lo cerco, sono arrabbiata. Trascorrono sette mesi e io  non ce la faccio più.. lo contatto sono disperata gli chiedo perché,  dove sono finite le promesse di un’amicizia eterna ed indissolubile… mi  risponde: tante cose sono cambiate da quelle promesse. Facciamo una  discussione pacata per telefono ( io non sono tipa da scenate o urla) e  alle mie domande mi risponde che non sente il bisogno di vedermi o  parlare più di niente, che la nostra amicizia non può andare avanti  perché lui andrà a vivere con questa persona e non avrà modo di  condividere nulla con me nemmeno un caffè. Alla mia domanda: ritieni di  aver bisogno di me nella tua vita come amica? la sua risposta è stata,  dopo un lungo silenzio: adesso no. Chiudo il telefono dicendogli addio.  Di lui ricordo solo disprezzo e fastidio. Da allora non ci siamo mai più  sentiti ma incontrati per caso con amici in comune, incontro durante il  quale io non gli ho mai rivolto la parola. Duew mesi fa ho saputo dagli amici che non è vero che andava a convivere ma si  sposava direttamente, cosa che non mi aveva detto… mi è crollato il mondo addosso. Ma  dove sono finite le promesse, l’amore, l’affetto? Come ha fatto a  rinnamorarsi di lei dopo un anno con me? Cosa sono stata, lo strumento per fargli capire quanto amasse lei? Come ho fatto a non essere in  grado di lasciare in questa persona nemmeno un briciolo di affetto? In  cosa ho sbagliato? Sono disperata… immagino il suo matrimonio e la sua  vita con lei ogni momento della mia giornata. E mi chiedo se e come mi  ricordi ancora. Come posso superare questo momento disperato vi prego  aiutatemi, sono settimane che mi alzo con l’unico pensiero di poter  morire per non pensare. Non basta dirsi che si è comportato male, che è  stato superficiale, nulla basta. Ho cambiato la mia vita per lui, ho  buttato una storia, lui invece no. Alla fine lui ha salvato tutto, anche  gli amici… i quali, avendo intuito tutto, han dato la colpa a me (mi  hanno detto che avrei dovuto evitare, usare il cervello, che stavo  facendo star male il mio ragazzo (ex) e tutti quanti perché avevo  rischiato di far scoppiare un intero gruppo di persone e di rapporti) .  Ora sono sola, sto sempre a casa. Gli amici non mi invitano più alle  uscite, non mi parlano più. Il mio ex sta bene e non da solo. Lui s i è sposato oggi. Ripenso lucidamente alla mia storia, sono consapevole di aver fatto errori. Non Avrei dovuto frequentarlo mentre lui mi chiedeva tempo per lasciare l'altra. Non voglio fare la vittima perchè ho fatto i miei errori e li ho capiti tardi. Datemi in testa me lo merito. Però lassciatemi parlare...sono disperata. Mi manca, era il mio amore.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Agosto 2012)

complimenti agli amici, eh....

benvenuta qui e sfogati pure quanto e come vuoi


----------



## Simy (7 Agosto 2012)

ciao,
hai incontrato uno stronzo....mi dispiace.... 
sfogati pure tranquilla...ma non abbatterti. la tua vita deve continuare


----------



## Tebe (7 Agosto 2012)

Atalanta ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti....vi racconto la mia storia, consapevole di tirarmi addosso critiche e quant'altro ma ho assolutamente bisogno di parlare con qualcuno.
> Fidanzata da 15 anni, lascio con dolore il mio compagno  storico la cui relazione era entrata in crisi a causa di incomprensioni. Lui non aveva progettualità da condividere con me per il futuro, adducendo come scusante la crisi economica e i suoi problemi di famiglia,  mentre io invece volevo con urgenza darmi una mossa per farmi una famiglia. Mi sono sentita incompresa e tradita, litigavamo sempre, ho deciso d iallntanarmi da lui per "smuoverlo", farlo un po' spacentare, sperando si decidesse. Invece accade che conosco un altro uomo, fidanzato. L'attrazione inizia piano piano..mi corteggia per 6 mesi dopo i quali  intessiamo una storia di passione sfrenata fatta di mille splendide  esperienze, condivisioni di interessi, confidenze, emozioni al limite  della ragione. Io immagino la mia vita futura, lui mi parla di matrimonio...io barcollo tra la felicità e il senso di colpa per il mio ex che comunque sento e a volte vedo per non rendere il distacco traumatico per lui. Il mio uomo "nuovo"do, po qualche mese in cui mi diceva che avrebbe avuto  bisogno di tempo per lasciare la compagna inizia a palesare   i suoi sensi di colpa verso di lei, in seguito ai quali mi  lascia e mi riprende pentito, mi lascia e mi riprende in un tira e molla  della durata di un anno e mezzo, che mi strazia corpo ed anima. Ad un  certo punto un giorno mi dice di aver deciso: sono io la donna che ama,  deve solo avere tempo per gestire la situazione con l’altra con molto  tatto. In quell'occasone facciamo l'amore che fino a quel momento non avevamo fatto perchè cauti e in situazione di stallo e intenzionati a fondare il nostro rapporto anche su altro. Dieci giorni dopo mi telefona dicendomi che lei ha sospettato  tutto, lui non può perderla, deve salvare il rapporto, io devo sparire,  non possiamo più sentirci, ma che se posso devo aiutarlo non sparendo  del tutto altrimenti lei potrebbe sospettare ulteriormente. Piombo nella  disperazione totale, pianti, solitudine, depressione ed ospedale ma lui  non sa niente e lo aiuto, facendomi viva nelle occasioni in cui c’è  lei, affinché i sospetti non peggiorino con una mia eventuale  sparizione. Mi ricerca dicendo che gli manco, io cedo e siamo di nuovo  assieme, salvo poi dirmi che è stata una debolezza e che lui ama  l’altra. Mi arrabbio, non voglio vederlo, sparisco. Lui mi cerca  disperato dicendomi che io l’ho cambiato, mi prega di provare a  salvaguardare l’amicizia perché a me tiene, ha bisogno di me. Io sono  straziata ma non voglio perderlo e accetto.  Ci abbracciamo, dobbiamo fare di tutto per rimanere amici e io devo  superare la cosa. Mi impegno, non lo stresso, non gli sto addosso, faccio la mia parte. Ma qui succede altro. Lui, che mi aveva chiamata,  cercata, implorata, sparisce. L’amicizia così decantata è un’illusione,  io cerco contatti, condivisioni ma lui mi evita e mi fa sentire niente.  Mi imbestialisco, lo contatto e chiedo spiegazioni: mi risponde di  dargli tempo, che ha paura di perdere l’altra, ha bisogno di tempo per  capire come riequilibrare i rapporti e, parole sue, è codardo, deve dare  tutto con tatto per on far soffrire lei. E la mia sofferenza? Silenzio.  Mi lamento ma senza scenate. Accetto comunque ma le cose non mutano…  provo ad aiutarlo, gli dico che il mio amore per lui è finito (che  bugia.. ) , che io sono serena e che anche lui deve esserlo, che questo  rapporto adesso è lineare, senza recriminazioni o rinfacciamenti, tutto  si può aggiustare senza creare problemi all’altra. Lui mi dice che è  tranquillizzato, che tiene infinitamente a me, mi abbraccia. Ma sparisce  per mesi. Io non lo cerco, sono arrabbiata. Trascorrono sette mesi e io  non ce la faccio più.. lo contatto sono disperata gli chiedo perché,  dove sono finite le promesse di un’amicizia eterna ed indissolubile… mi  risponde: tante cose sono cambiate da quelle promesse. Facciamo una  discussione pacata per telefono ( io non sono tipa da scenate o urla) e  alle mie domande mi risponde che non sente il bisogno di vedermi o  parlare più di niente, che la nostra amicizia non può andare avanti  perché lui andrà a vivere con questa persona e non avrà modo di  condividere nulla con me nemmeno un caffè. Alla mia domanda: ritieni di  aver bisogno di me nella tua vita come amica? la sua risposta è stata,  dopo un lungo silenzio: adesso no. Chiudo il telefono dicendogli addio.  Di lui ricordo solo disprezzo e fastidio. Da allora non ci siamo mai più  sentiti ma incontrati per caso con amici in comune, incontro durante il  quale io non gli ho mai rivolto la parola. Duew mesi fa ho saputo dagli amici che non è vero che andava a convivere ma si  sposava direttamente, cosa che non mi aveva detto… mi è crollato il mondo addosso. Ma  dove sono finite le promesse, l’amore, l’affetto? Come ha fatto a  rinnamorarsi di lei dopo un anno con me? Cosa sono stata, lo strumento per fargli capire quanto amasse lei? Come ho fatto a non essere in  grado di lasciare in questa persona nemmeno un briciolo di affetto? In  cosa ho sbagliato? Sono disperata… immagino il suo matrimonio e la sua  vita con lei ogni momento della mia giornata. E mi chiedo se e come mi  ricordi ancora. Come posso superare questo momento disperato vi prego  aiutatemi, sono settimane che mi alzo con l’unico pensiero di poter  morire per non pensare. Non basta dirsi che si è comportato male, che è  stato superficiale, nulla basta. Ho cambiato la mia vita per lui, ho  buttato una storia, lui invece no. Alla fine lui ha salvato tutto, anche  gli amici… i quali, avendo intuito tutto, han dato la colpa a me (mi  hanno detto che avrei dovuto evitare, usare il cervello, che stavo  facendo star male il mio ragazzo (ex) e tutti quanti perché avevo  rischiato di far scoppiare un intero gruppo di persone e di rapporti) .  Ora sono sola, sto sempre a casa. Gli amici non mi invitano più alle  uscite, non mi parlano più. Il mio ex sta bene e non da solo. Lui s i è sposato oggi. Ripenso lucidamente alla mia storia, sono consapevole di aver fatto errori. Non Avrei dovuto frequentarlo mentre lui mi chiedeva tempo per lasciare l'altra. Non voglio fare la vittima perchè ho fatto i miei errori e li ho capiti tardi. Datemi in testa me lo merito. Però lassciatemi parlare...sono disperata. Mi manca, era il mio amore.


benvenuta anche da parte mia, e per il resto.
Non so che dirti.
E' proprio una brutta storia..


----------



## perplesso (7 Agosto 2012)

Beh....lui ti ha detto di essere un codardo,no?

probabilmente è l'unica cosa sincera e vera che ti ha detto in tutto questo tempo.

PS: benvenuta anche da parte mia


----------



## Flavia (7 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> complimenti agli amici, eh....
> 
> benvenuta qui e sfogati pure quanto e come vuoi


 ciao Atalanta


----------



## contepinceton (7 Agosto 2012)

Atalanta ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti....vi racconto la mia storia, consapevole di tirarmi addosso critiche e quant'altro ma ho assolutamente bisogno di parlare con qualcuno.
> Fidanzata da 15 anni, lascio con dolore il mio compagno  storico la cui relazione era entrata in crisi a causa di incomprensioni. Lui non aveva progettualità da condividere con me per il futuro, adducendo come scusante la crisi economica e i suoi problemi di famiglia,  mentre io invece volevo con urgenza darmi una mossa per farmi una famiglia. Mi sono sentita incompresa e tradita, litigavamo sempre, ho deciso d iallntanarmi da lui per "smuoverlo", farlo un po' spacentare, sperando si decidesse. Invece accade che conosco un altro uomo, fidanzato. L'attrazione inizia piano piano..mi corteggia per 6 mesi dopo i quali  intessiamo una storia di passione sfrenata fatta di mille splendide  esperienze, condivisioni di interessi, confidenze, emozioni al limite  della ragione. Io immagino la mia vita futura, lui mi parla di matrimonio...io barcollo tra la felicità e il senso di colpa per il mio ex che comunque sento e a volte vedo per non rendere il distacco traumatico per lui. Il mio uomo "nuovo"do, po qualche mese in cui mi diceva che avrebbe avuto  bisogno di tempo per lasciare la compagna inizia a palesare   i suoi sensi di colpa verso di lei, in seguito ai quali mi  lascia e mi riprende pentito, mi lascia e mi riprende in un tira e molla  della durata di un anno e mezzo, che mi strazia corpo ed anima. Ad un  certo punto un giorno mi dice di aver deciso: sono io la donna che ama,  deve solo avere tempo per gestire la situazione con l’altra con molto  tatto. In quell'occasone facciamo l'amore che fino a quel momento non avevamo fatto perchè cauti e in situazione di stallo e intenzionati a fondare il nostro rapporto anche su altro. Dieci giorni dopo mi telefona dicendomi che lei ha sospettato  tutto, lui non può perderla, deve salvare il rapporto, io devo sparire,  non possiamo più sentirci, ma che se posso devo aiutarlo non sparendo  del tutto altrimenti lei potrebbe sospettare ulteriormente. Piombo nella  disperazione totale, pianti, solitudine, depressione ed ospedale ma lui  non sa niente e lo aiuto, facendomi viva nelle occasioni in cui c’è  lei, affinché i sospetti non peggiorino con una mia eventuale  sparizione. Mi ricerca dicendo che gli manco, io cedo e siamo di nuovo  assieme, salvo poi dirmi che è stata una debolezza e che lui ama  l’altra. Mi arrabbio, non voglio vederlo, sparisco. Lui mi cerca  disperato dicendomi che io l’ho cambiato, mi prega di provare a  salvaguardare l’amicizia perché a me tiene, ha bisogno di me. Io sono  straziata ma non voglio perderlo e accetto.  Ci abbracciamo, dobbiamo fare di tutto per rimanere amici e io devo  superare la cosa. Mi impegno, non lo stresso, non gli sto addosso, faccio la mia parte. Ma qui succede altro. Lui, che mi aveva chiamata,  cercata, implorata, sparisce. L’amicizia così decantata è un’illusione,  io cerco contatti, condivisioni ma lui mi evita e mi fa sentire niente.  Mi imbestialisco, lo contatto e chiedo spiegazioni: mi risponde di  dargli tempo, che ha paura di perdere l’altra, ha bisogno di tempo per  capire come riequilibrare i rapporti e, parole sue, è codardo, deve dare  tutto con tatto per on far soffrire lei. E la mia sofferenza? Silenzio.  Mi lamento ma senza scenate. Accetto comunque ma le cose non mutano…  provo ad aiutarlo, gli dico che il mio amore per lui è finito (che  bugia.. ) , che io sono serena e che anche lui deve esserlo, che questo  rapporto adesso è lineare, senza recriminazioni o rinfacciamenti, tutto  si può aggiustare senza creare problemi all’altra. Lui mi dice che è  tranquillizzato, che tiene infinitamente a me, mi abbraccia. Ma sparisce  per mesi. Io non lo cerco, sono arrabbiata. Trascorrono sette mesi e io  non ce la faccio più.. lo contatto sono disperata gli chiedo perché,  dove sono finite le promesse di un’amicizia eterna ed indissolubile… mi  risponde: tante cose sono cambiate da quelle promesse. Facciamo una  discussione pacata per telefono ( io non sono tipa da scenate o urla) e  alle mie domande mi risponde che non sente il bisogno di vedermi o  parlare più di niente, che la nostra amicizia non può andare avanti  perché lui andrà a vivere con questa persona e non avrà modo di  condividere nulla con me nemmeno un caffè. Alla mia domanda: ritieni di  aver bisogno di me nella tua vita come amica? la sua risposta è stata,  dopo un lungo silenzio: adesso no. Chiudo il telefono dicendogli addio.  Di lui ricordo solo disprezzo e fastidio. Da allora non ci siamo mai più  sentiti ma incontrati per caso con amici in comune, incontro durante il  quale io non gli ho mai rivolto la parola. Duew mesi fa ho saputo dagli amici che non è vero che andava a convivere ma si  sposava direttamente, cosa che non mi aveva detto… mi è crollato il mondo addosso. Ma  dove sono finite le promesse, l’amore, l’affetto? Come ha fatto a  rinnamorarsi di lei dopo un anno con me? Cosa sono stata, lo strumento per fargli capire quanto amasse lei? Come ho fatto a non essere in  grado di lasciare in questa persona nemmeno un briciolo di affetto? In  cosa ho sbagliato? Sono disperata… immagino il suo matrimonio e la sua  vita con lei ogni momento della mia giornata. E mi chiedo se e come mi  ricordi ancora. Come posso superare questo momento disperato vi prego  aiutatemi, sono settimane che mi alzo con l’unico pensiero di poter  morire per non pensare. Non basta dirsi che si è comportato male, che è  stato superficiale, nulla basta. Ho cambiato la mia vita per lui, ho  buttato una storia, lui invece no. Alla fine lui ha salvato tutto, anche  gli amici… i quali, avendo intuito tutto, han dato la colpa a me (mi  hanno detto che avrei dovuto evitare, usare il cervello, che stavo  facendo star male il mio ragazzo (ex) e tutti quanti perché avevo  rischiato di far scoppiare un intero gruppo di persone e di rapporti) .  Ora sono sola, sto sempre a casa. Gli amici non mi invitano più alle  uscite, non mi parlano più. Il mio ex sta bene e non da solo. Lui s i è sposato oggi. Ripenso lucidamente alla mia storia, sono consapevole di aver fatto errori. Non Avrei dovuto frequentarlo mentre lui mi chiedeva tempo per lasciare l'altra. Non voglio fare la vittima perchè ho fatto i miei errori e li ho capiti tardi. Datemi in testa me lo merito. Però lassciatemi parlare...sono disperata. Mi manca, era il mio amore.


Era il tuo amore.
Ma tu non eri il suo amore.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Agosto 2012)

Quoto il conte
E benvenuta


----------



## Tubarao (7 Agosto 2012)

Quando fra neanche un anno lui ti ricercherà dicendoti che ha sbagliato, etc, che gli manchi, che non ha mai smesso d'amarti, e ti sciorinerà tutto il frasario completo, ricordati di tre cose:

(a) l'unica cosa che dovrebbe dirti non te la dirà, e cioè che ha il cazzo in tiro 
(b) ricordati di come stai oggi
(c) pensa al posto della moglie potevi esserci tu

Ciao.


----------



## Simy (7 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quando fra neanche un anno lui ti ricercherà dicendoti che ha sbagliato, etc, che gli manchi, che non ha mai smesso d'amarti, e ti sciorinerà tutto il frasario completo, ricordati di tre cose:
> 
> (a) l'unica cosa che dovrebbe dirti non te la dirà, e cioè che ha il cazzo in tiro
> (b) ricordati di come stai oggi
> ...



:up:


----------



## Nocciola (7 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quando fra neanche un anno lui ti ricercherà dicendoti che ha sbagliato, etc, che gli manchi, che non ha mai smesso d'amarti, e ti sciorinerà tutto il frasario completo, ricordati di tre cose:
> 
> (a) l'unica cosa che dovrebbe dirti non te la dirà, e cioè che ha il cazzo in tiro
> (b) ricordati di come stai oggi
> ...


Quotone... Il punto a su tutti


----------



## free (7 Agosto 2012)

ciao, benvenuta

che dire...con il tuo ex le cose non andavano benissimo, lui non era quello che volevi, litigavate sempre, quindi tutto sommato credo che hai fatto bene a lasciarlo
la sfiga è stata incontrare l'altro, ed ora forse per questo ti sembra di avere sbagliato tutto

ma probabilmente nessuno dei due era per te, ci hai mai pensato?


----------



## dammi un nome (7 Agosto 2012)

bastardo maledetto.

una sola cosa puoi fare per guarire.


devi fare di tutto, ma di tutto, per  uscire di casa.


consulta chi vuoi, come vuoi, compresi noi, ma quello è l obbiettivo.

il nodo è dentro di te cara, non nella incapacità di quell irresponsabile . 

la tua vita non è rovinata, te la stai rovinando tu, con le tue sole mani, e se non trovi il modo di aiutarti e di perdonarti anche non ne esci.


la motivazione la devi trovare dentro a quel pasticcio che ti manteva ancorata a quelle sue indecisioni, che ti nutrivano, che alimentavano la poca fiducia che hai in te stessa.

è questa poca fiducia che in te alberga che ti fa scappare da tutto.


Devi solo decidere di volerlo fare .  e nessuno lo puo' fare per te, nemmeno le illusioni che ci costruiamo e alimentiamo  per galleggiare meglio.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Agosto 2012)

molto onorevole combattente, hai lasciato sempre spazio agli altri per ricomporsi e hai rinunciato alle opportunità per te favorevoli. ora che hai perso la battaglia finora più importante della tua vita, incomincia invece la guerra più difficile: non darti per vinto in eterno e non ripetere gli errori che sono diventati fatali al tuo amore e alle tue amicizie.


----------



## free (7 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quando fra neanche un anno lui ti ricercherà dicendoti che ha sbagliato, etc, che gli manchi, che non ha mai smesso d'amarti, e ti sciorinerà tutto il frasario completo, ricordati di tre cose:
> 
> (a) l'unica cosa che dovrebbe dirti non te la dirà, e cioè che ha il cazzo in tiro
> (b) ricordati di come stai oggi
> ...



azz...preciso ed affilato come un bisturi:up:


----------



## stellina (7 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quando fra neanche un anno lui ti ricercherà dicendoti che ha sbagliato, etc, che gli manchi, che non ha mai smesso d'amarti, e ti sciorinerà tutto il frasario completo, ricordati di tre cose:
> 
> (a) l'unica cosa che dovrebbe dirti non te la dirà, e cioè che ha il cazzo in tiro
> (b) ricordati di come stai oggi
> ...


quotissimooooooooooooooo


----------



## Sole (7 Agosto 2012)

Atalanta ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti....vi racconto la mia storia, consapevole di tirarmi addosso critiche e quant'altro ma ho assolutamente bisogno di parlare con qualcuno.
> Fidanzata da 15 anni, lascio con dolore il mio compagno  storico la cui relazione era entrata in crisi a causa di incomprensioni. Lui non aveva progettualità da condividere con me per il futuro, adducendo come scusante la crisi economica e i suoi problemi di famiglia,  mentre io invece volevo con urgenza darmi una mossa per farmi una famiglia. Mi sono sentita incompresa e tradita, litigavamo sempre, ho deciso d iallntanarmi da lui per "smuoverlo", farlo un po' spacentare, sperando si decidesse. Invece accade che conosco un altro uomo, fidanzato. L'attrazione inizia piano piano..mi corteggia per 6 mesi dopo i quali  intessiamo una storia di passione sfrenata fatta di mille splendide  esperienze, condivisioni di interessi, confidenze, emozioni al limite  della ragione. Io immagino la mia vita futura, lui mi parla di matrimonio...io barcollo tra la felicità e il senso di colpa per il mio ex che comunque sento e a volte vedo per non rendere il distacco traumatico per lui. Il mio uomo "nuovo"do, po qualche mese in cui mi diceva che avrebbe avuto  bisogno di tempo per lasciare la compagna inizia a palesare   i suoi sensi di colpa verso di lei, in seguito ai quali mi  lascia e mi riprende pentito, mi lascia e mi riprende in un tira e molla  della durata di un anno e mezzo, che mi strazia corpo ed anima. Ad un  certo punto un giorno mi dice di aver deciso: sono io la donna che ama,  deve solo avere tempo per gestire la situazione con l’altra con molto  tatto. In quell'occasone facciamo l'amore che fino a quel momento non avevamo fatto perchè cauti e in situazione di stallo e intenzionati a fondare il nostro rapporto anche su altro. Dieci giorni dopo mi telefona dicendomi che lei ha sospettato  tutto, lui non può perderla, deve salvare il rapporto, io devo sparire,  non possiamo più sentirci, ma che se posso devo aiutarlo non sparendo  del tutto altrimenti lei potrebbe sospettare ulteriormente. Piombo nella  disperazione totale, pianti, solitudine, depressione ed ospedale ma lui  non sa niente e lo aiuto, facendomi viva nelle occasioni in cui c’è  lei, affinché i sospetti non peggiorino con una mia eventuale  sparizione. Mi ricerca dicendo che gli manco, io cedo e siamo di nuovo  assieme, salvo poi dirmi che è stata una debolezza e che lui ama  l’altra. Mi arrabbio, non voglio vederlo, sparisco. Lui mi cerca  disperato dicendomi che io l’ho cambiato, mi prega di provare a  salvaguardare l’amicizia perché a me tiene, ha bisogno di me. Io sono  straziata ma non voglio perderlo e accetto.  Ci abbracciamo, dobbiamo fare di tutto per rimanere amici e io devo  superare la cosa. Mi impegno, non lo stresso, non gli sto addosso, faccio la mia parte. Ma qui succede altro. Lui, che mi aveva chiamata,  cercata, implorata, sparisce. L’amicizia così decantata è un’illusione,  io cerco contatti, condivisioni ma lui mi evita e mi fa sentire niente.  Mi imbestialisco, lo contatto e chiedo spiegazioni: mi risponde di  dargli tempo, che ha paura di perdere l’altra, ha bisogno di tempo per  capire come riequilibrare i rapporti e, parole sue, è codardo, deve dare  tutto con tatto per on far soffrire lei. E la mia sofferenza? Silenzio.  Mi lamento ma senza scenate. Accetto comunque ma le cose non mutano…  provo ad aiutarlo, gli dico che il mio amore per lui è finito (che  bugia.. ) , che io sono serena e che anche lui deve esserlo, che questo  rapporto adesso è lineare, senza recriminazioni o rinfacciamenti, tutto  si può aggiustare senza creare problemi all’altra. Lui mi dice che è  tranquillizzato, che tiene infinitamente a me, mi abbraccia. Ma sparisce  per mesi. Io non lo cerco, sono arrabbiata. Trascorrono sette mesi e io  non ce la faccio più.. lo contatto sono disperata gli chiedo perché,  dove sono finite le promesse di un’amicizia eterna ed indissolubile… mi  risponde: tante cose sono cambiate da quelle promesse. Facciamo una  discussione pacata per telefono ( io non sono tipa da scenate o urla) e  alle mie domande mi risponde che non sente il bisogno di vedermi o  parlare più di niente, che la nostra amicizia non può andare avanti  perché lui andrà a vivere con questa persona e non avrà modo di  condividere nulla con me nemmeno un caffè. Alla mia domanda: ritieni di  aver bisogno di me nella tua vita come amica? la sua risposta è stata,  dopo un lungo silenzio: adesso no. Chiudo il telefono dicendogli addio.  Di lui ricordo solo disprezzo e fastidio. Da allora non ci siamo mai più  sentiti ma incontrati per caso con amici in comune, incontro durante il  quale io non gli ho mai rivolto la parola. Duew mesi fa ho saputo dagli amici che non è vero che andava a convivere ma si  sposava direttamente, cosa che non mi aveva detto… mi è crollato il mondo addosso. Ma  dove sono finite le promesse, l’amore, l’affetto? Come ha fatto a  rinnamorarsi di lei dopo un anno con me? Cosa sono stata, lo strumento per fargli capire quanto amasse lei? Come ho fatto a non essere in  grado di lasciare in questa persona nemmeno un briciolo di affetto? In  cosa ho sbagliato? Sono disperata… immagino il suo matrimonio e la sua  vita con lei ogni momento della mia giornata. E mi chiedo se e come mi  ricordi ancora. Come posso superare questo momento disperato vi prego  aiutatemi, sono settimane che mi alzo con l’unico pensiero di poter  morire per non pensare. Non basta dirsi che si è comportato male, che è  stato superficiale, nulla basta. Ho cambiato la mia vita per lui, ho  buttato una storia, lui invece no. Alla fine lui ha salvato tutto, anche  gli amici… i quali, avendo intuito tutto, han dato la colpa a me (mi  hanno detto che avrei dovuto evitare, usare il cervello, che stavo  facendo star male il mio ragazzo (ex) e tutti quanti perché avevo  rischiato di far scoppiare un intero gruppo di persone e di rapporti) .  Ora sono sola, sto sempre a casa. Gli amici non mi invitano più alle  uscite, non mi parlano più. Il mio ex sta bene e non da solo. Lui s i è sposato oggi. Ripenso lucidamente alla mia storia, sono consapevole di aver fatto errori. Non Avrei dovuto frequentarlo mentre lui mi chiedeva tempo per lasciare l'altra. Non voglio fare la vittima perchè ho fatto i miei errori e li ho capiti tardi. Datemi in testa me lo merito. Però lassciatemi parlare...sono disperata. Mi manca, era il mio amore.


Mi dispiace moltissimo per come ti senti. Posso capire bene la tua voglia di annullarti, ma ci saranno altri amici, altre persone che sapranno esserti d'aiuto. Non stare sola, non chiuderti in casa a pensare.

Per quanto sia difficile, sforzati di uscire, di ricominciare la tua vita. All'inizio sarà un calvario, ogni passo una fatica. Ma presto comincerai a correre senza nemmeno accorgertene.
 Succederà. Fino ad allora sfogati come e quanto vuoi.
 E non colpevolizzarti troppo per i tuoi errori. Nessuno vive senza sbagliare e in ogni caso chi sta pagando adesso sei tu.
Coraggio


----------



## Atalanta (7 Agosto 2012)

Grazie a tutti di cuore innanzitutto per il benvenuto, ed anche per i commenti. Stanotte l'ho trascorsa a piangere e ingozzarmi di valeriana per non sentirmi il cuore scoppiare in petto. E' trascorso già un anno e mezzo da che lui se ne è andato e sto ancora così...forse i miei tempi sono lenti, forse non guarirò mai. Eppure ho fatto tanto per provare a distrarmi, a coltivare nuovi interessi. Mi trovo a chiedermi alla mia età cosa è l'amore...se è solo la passione travolgente degli inizi, quella che puoi sentire anche per una persona che no nfa per te, o un sentimento pacato e sobrio da intessere con chi è semplicemente affidabile e sincero e ti rispetta ma che magari non ami alla follia. Quando penso a lui, e mi chiedo cosa sia stata io per lui, mi pongo tante domande senza risposta...sono stata probabilmente un momento di confusione o un errore, come mi ha definita. E poi lui è tornato dalla sua donna che non ha mai smesso di amare. Mi domando perchè a me non è accaduto di riuscire a tornare dal mio ex che più volte si era rifatto avanti e che io non riuscov nemmeno a pensare di poter toccare perchè avevo in cuore l'altro...tutto sarebbe finito senza far del male a nessuno, a me meno che mai. Lui c'è riuscito..forse non ha mai smesso di amarla. Ma si puo amare e tradire e poi tornare a riamare?Insomma..io non ho capito davvero niente dei sentimenti e sono una ingenua totale? Se ci si sposa si è sicuri dei propri sentimenti..non ci si psosa per convenienza o altro. Io la invidio lei...si è stata tradita è vero, però questo tradimento ha permesso a lui di capire di amalra e di avere paura di perderla....non è anche questa una forma di amore? La invidio, enza cattiveria, ma la invidio.


----------



## Atalanta (7 Agosto 2012)

@Tubarao
 hai ragione..mi hai anche fatto sorridere grazie
Ma non tornerà, avrebbe avuto il tempo di farlo in tutto l'anno e mezzo prima del matrimonio.
Amen


----------



## Flavia (7 Agosto 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> molto onorevole combattente, hai lasciato sempre spazio agli altri per ricomporsi e hai rinunciato alle opportunità per te favorevoli. ora che hai perso la battaglia finora più importante della tua vita, incomincia invece la guerra più difficile: non darti per vinto in eterno e non ripetere gli errori che sono diventati fatali al tuo amore e alle tue amicizie.


:up:


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Agosto 2012)

Atalanta ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti....vi racconto la mia storia, consapevole di tirarmi addosso critiche e quant'altro ma ho assolutamente bisogno di parlare con qualcuno.
> Fidanzata da 15 anni, lascio con dolore il mio compagno  storico la cui relazione era entrata in crisi a causa di incomprensioni. Lui non aveva progettualità da condividere con me per il futuro, adducendo come scusante la crisi economica e i suoi problemi di famiglia,  mentre io invece volevo con urgenza darmi una mossa per farmi una famiglia. Mi sono sentita incompresa e tradita, litigavamo sempre, ho deciso d iallntanarmi da lui per "smuoverlo", farlo un po' spacentare, sperando si decidesse. Invece accade che conosco un altro uomo, fidanzato. L'attrazione inizia piano piano..mi corteggia per 6 mesi dopo i quali  intessiamo una storia di passione sfrenata fatta di mille splendide  esperienze, condivisioni di interessi, confidenze, emozioni al limite  della ragione. Io immagino la mia vita futura, lui mi parla di matrimonio...io barcollo tra la felicità e il senso di colpa per il mio ex che comunque sento e a volte vedo per non rendere il distacco traumatico per lui. Il mio uomo "nuovo"do, po qualche mese in cui mi diceva che avrebbe avuto  bisogno di tempo per lasciare la compagna inizia a palesare   i suoi sensi di colpa verso di lei, in seguito ai quali mi  lascia e mi riprende pentito, mi lascia e mi riprende in un tira e molla  della durata di un anno e mezzo, che mi strazia corpo ed anima. Ad un  certo punto un giorno mi dice di aver deciso: sono io la donna che ama,  deve solo avere tempo per gestire la situazione con l’altra con molto  tatto. In quell'occasone facciamo l'amore che fino a quel momento non avevamo fatto perchè cauti e in situazione di stallo e intenzionati a fondare il nostro rapporto anche su altro. Dieci giorni dopo mi telefona dicendomi che lei ha sospettato  tutto, lui non può perderla, deve salvare il rapporto, io devo sparire,  non possiamo più sentirci, ma che se posso devo aiutarlo non sparendo  del tutto altrimenti lei potrebbe sospettare ulteriormente. Piombo nella  disperazione totale, pianti, solitudine, depressione ed ospedale ma lui  non sa niente e lo aiuto, facendomi viva nelle occasioni in cui c’è  lei, affinché i sospetti non peggiorino con una mia eventuale  sparizione. Mi ricerca dicendo che gli manco, io cedo e siamo di nuovo  assieme, salvo poi dirmi che è stata una debolezza e che lui ama  l’altra. Mi arrabbio, non voglio vederlo, sparisco. Lui mi cerca  disperato dicendomi che io l’ho cambiato, mi prega di provare a  salvaguardare l’amicizia perché a me tiene, ha bisogno di me. Io sono  straziata ma non voglio perderlo e accetto.  Ci abbracciamo, dobbiamo fare di tutto per rimanere amici e io devo  superare la cosa. Mi impegno, non lo stresso, non gli sto addosso, faccio la mia parte. Ma qui succede altro. Lui, che mi aveva chiamata,  cercata, implorata, sparisce. L’amicizia così decantata è un’illusione,  io cerco contatti, condivisioni ma lui mi evita e mi fa sentire niente.  Mi imbestialisco, lo contatto e chiedo spiegazioni: mi risponde di  dargli tempo, che ha paura di perdere l’altra, ha bisogno di tempo per  capire come riequilibrare i rapporti e, parole sue, è codardo, deve dare  tutto con tatto per on far soffrire lei. E la mia sofferenza? Silenzio.  Mi lamento ma senza scenate. Accetto comunque ma le cose non mutano…  provo ad aiutarlo, gli dico che il mio amore per lui è finito (che  bugia.. ) , che io sono serena e che anche lui deve esserlo, che questo  rapporto adesso è lineare, senza recriminazioni o rinfacciamenti, tutto  si può aggiustare senza creare problemi all’altra. Lui mi dice che è  tranquillizzato, che tiene infinitamente a me, mi abbraccia. Ma sparisce  per mesi. Io non lo cerco, sono arrabbiata. Trascorrono sette mesi e io  non ce la faccio più.. lo contatto sono disperata gli chiedo perché,  dove sono finite le promesse di un’amicizia eterna ed indissolubile… mi  risponde: tante cose sono cambiate da quelle promesse. Facciamo una  discussione pacata per telefono ( io non sono tipa da scenate o urla) e  alle mie domande mi risponde che non sente il bisogno di vedermi o  parlare più di niente, che la nostra amicizia non può andare avanti  perché lui andrà a vivere con questa persona e non avrà modo di  condividere nulla con me nemmeno un caffè. Alla mia domanda: ritieni di  aver bisogno di me nella tua vita come amica? la sua risposta è stata,  dopo un lungo silenzio: adesso no. Chiudo il telefono dicendogli addio.  Di lui ricordo solo disprezzo e fastidio. Da allora non ci siamo mai più  sentiti ma incontrati per caso con amici in comune, incontro durante il  quale io non gli ho mai rivolto la parola. Duew mesi fa ho saputo dagli amici che non è vero che andava a convivere ma si  sposava direttamente, cosa che non mi aveva detto… mi è crollato il mondo addosso. Ma  dove sono finite le promesse, l’amore, l’affetto? Come ha fatto a  rinnamorarsi di lei dopo un anno con me? Cosa sono stata, lo strumento per fargli capire quanto amasse lei? Come ho fatto a non essere in  grado di lasciare in questa persona nemmeno un briciolo di affetto? In  cosa ho sbagliato? Sono disperata… immagino il suo matrimonio e la sua  vita con lei ogni momento della mia giornata. E mi chiedo se e come mi  ricordi ancora. Come posso superare questo momento disperato vi prego  aiutatemi, sono settimane che mi alzo con l’unico pensiero di poter  morire per non pensare. Non basta dirsi che si è comportato male, che è  stato superficiale, nulla basta. Ho cambiato la mia vita per lui, ho  buttato una storia, lui invece no. Alla fine lui ha salvato tutto, anche  gli amici… i quali, avendo intuito tutto, han dato la colpa a me (mi  hanno detto che avrei dovuto evitare, usare il cervello, che stavo  facendo star male il mio ragazzo (ex) e tutti quanti perché avevo  rischiato di far scoppiare un intero gruppo di persone e di rapporti) .  Ora sono sola, sto sempre a casa. Gli amici non mi invitano più alle  uscite, non mi parlano più. Il mio ex sta bene e non da solo. Lui s i è sposato oggi. Ripenso lucidamente alla mia storia, sono consapevole di aver fatto errori. Non Avrei dovuto frequentarlo mentre lui mi chiedeva tempo per lasciare l'altra. Non voglio fare la vittima perchè ho fatto i miei errori e li ho capiti tardi. Datemi in testa me lo merito. Però lassciatemi parlare...sono disperata. Mi manca, era il mio amore.


Azz 15 anni sprecati per capire che il primo non era per te ed altri anni sprecati pure con il secondo che ti prende per il culo alla grandissima...

ma come se fa...


----------



## Ultimo (7 Agosto 2012)

Atalanta ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti....vi racconto la mia storia, consapevole di tirarmi addosso critiche e quant'altro ma ho assolutamente bisogno di parlare con qualcuno.
> Fidanzata da 15 anni, lascio con dolore il mio compagno  storico la cui relazione era entrata in crisi a causa di incomprensioni. Lui non aveva progettualità da condividere con me per il futuro, adducendo come scusante la crisi economica e i suoi problemi di famiglia,  mentre io invece volevo con urgenza darmi una mossa per farmi una famiglia. Mi sono sentita incompresa e tradita, litigavamo sempre, ho deciso d iallntanarmi da lui per "smuoverlo", farlo un po' spacentare, sperando si decidesse. Invece accade che conosco un altro uomo, fidanzato. L'attrazione inizia piano piano..mi corteggia per 6 mesi dopo i quali  intessiamo una storia di passione sfrenata fatta di mille splendide  esperienze, condivisioni di interessi, confidenze, emozioni al limite  della ragione. Io immagino la mia vita futura, lui mi parla di matrimonio...io barcollo tra la felicità e il senso di colpa per il mio ex che comunque sento e a volte vedo per non rendere il distacco traumatico per lui. Il mio uomo "nuovo"do, po qualche mese in cui mi diceva che avrebbe avuto  bisogno di tempo per lasciare la compagna inizia a palesare   i suoi sensi di colpa verso di lei, in seguito ai quali mi  lascia e mi riprende pentito, mi lascia e mi riprende in un tira e molla  della durata di un anno e mezzo, che mi strazia corpo ed anima. Ad un  certo punto un giorno mi dice di aver deciso: sono io la donna che ama,  deve solo avere tempo per gestire la situazione con l’altra con molto  tatto. In quell'occasone facciamo l'amore che fino a quel momento non avevamo fatto perchè cauti e in situazione di stallo e intenzionati a fondare il nostro rapporto anche su altro. Dieci giorni dopo mi telefona dicendomi che lei ha sospettato  tutto, lui non può perderla, deve salvare il rapporto, io devo sparire,  non possiamo più sentirci, ma che se posso devo aiutarlo non sparendo  del tutto altrimenti lei potrebbe sospettare ulteriormente. Piombo nella  disperazione totale, pianti, solitudine, depressione ed ospedale ma lui  non sa niente e lo aiuto, facendomi viva nelle occasioni in cui c’è  lei, affinché i sospetti non peggiorino con una mia eventuale  sparizione. Mi ricerca dicendo che gli manco, io cedo e siamo di nuovo  assieme, salvo poi dirmi che è stata una debolezza e che lui ama  l’altra. Mi arrabbio, non voglio vederlo, sparisco. Lui mi cerca  disperato dicendomi che io l’ho cambiato, mi prega di provare a  salvaguardare l’amicizia perché a me tiene, ha bisogno di me. Io sono  straziata ma non voglio perderlo e accetto.  Ci abbracciamo, dobbiamo fare di tutto per rimanere amici e io devo  superare la cosa. Mi impegno, non lo stresso, non gli sto addosso, faccio la mia parte. Ma qui succede altro. Lui, che mi aveva chiamata,  cercata, implorata, sparisce. L’amicizia così decantata è un’illusione,  io cerco contatti, condivisioni ma lui mi evita e mi fa sentire niente.  Mi imbestialisco, lo contatto e chiedo spiegazioni: mi risponde di  dargli tempo, che ha paura di perdere l’altra, ha bisogno di tempo per  capire come riequilibrare i rapporti e, parole sue, è codardo, deve dare  tutto con tatto per on far soffrire lei. E la mia sofferenza? Silenzio.  Mi lamento ma senza scenate. Accetto comunque ma le cose non mutano…  provo ad aiutarlo, gli dico che il mio amore per lui è finito (che  bugia.. ) , che io sono serena e che anche lui deve esserlo, che questo  rapporto adesso è lineare, senza recriminazioni o rinfacciamenti, tutto  si può aggiustare senza creare problemi all’altra. Lui mi dice che è  tranquillizzato, che tiene infinitamente a me, mi abbraccia. Ma sparisce  per mesi. Io non lo cerco, sono arrabbiata. Trascorrono sette mesi e io  non ce la faccio più.. lo contatto sono disperata gli chiedo perché,  dove sono finite le promesse di un’amicizia eterna ed indissolubile… mi  risponde: tante cose sono cambiate da quelle promesse. Facciamo una  discussione pacata per telefono ( io non sono tipa da scenate o urla) e  alle mie domande mi risponde che non sente il bisogno di vedermi o  parlare più di niente, che la nostra amicizia non può andare avanti  perché lui andrà a vivere con questa persona e non avrà modo di  condividere nulla con me nemmeno un caffè. Alla mia domanda: ritieni di  aver bisogno di me nella tua vita come amica? la sua risposta è stata,  dopo un lungo silenzio: adesso no. Chiudo il telefono dicendogli addio.  Di lui ricordo solo disprezzo e fastidio. Da allora non ci siamo mai più  sentiti ma incontrati per caso con amici in comune, incontro durante il  quale io non gli ho mai rivolto la parola. Duew mesi fa ho saputo dagli amici che non è vero che andava a convivere ma si  sposava direttamente, cosa che non mi aveva detto… mi è crollato il mondo addosso. Ma  dove sono finite le promesse, l’amore, l’affetto? Come ha fatto a  rinnamorarsi di lei dopo un anno con me? Cosa sono stata, lo strumento per fargli capire quanto amasse lei? Come ho fatto a non essere in  grado di lasciare in questa persona nemmeno un briciolo di affetto? In  cosa ho sbagliato? Sono disperata… immagino il suo matrimonio e la sua  vita con lei ogni momento della mia giornata. E mi chiedo se e come mi  ricordi ancora. Come posso superare questo momento disperato vi prego  aiutatemi, sono settimane che mi alzo con l’unico pensiero di poter  morire per non pensare. Non basta dirsi che si è comportato male, che è  stato superficiale, nulla basta. Ho cambiato la mia vita per lui, ho  buttato una storia, lui invece no. Alla fine lui ha salvato tutto, anche  gli amici… i quali, avendo intuito tutto, han dato la colpa a me (mi  hanno detto che avrei dovuto evitare, usare il cervello, che stavo  facendo star male il mio ragazzo (ex) e tutti quanti perché avevo  rischiato di far scoppiare un intero gruppo di persone e di rapporti) .  Ora sono sola, sto sempre a casa. Gli amici non mi invitano più alle  uscite, non mi parlano più. Il mio ex sta bene e non da solo. Lui s i è sposato oggi. Ripenso lucidamente alla mia storia, sono consapevole di aver fatto errori. Non Avrei dovuto frequentarlo mentre lui mi chiedeva tempo per lasciare l'altra. Non voglio fare la vittima perchè ho fatto i miei errori e li ho capiti tardi. Datemi in testa me lo merito. Però lassciatemi parlare...sono disperata. Mi manca, era il mio amore.



Non ho letto tutto, ma rispondo ugualmente.

Quello che ho letto sembra somigliare a quei film dove i colpi di scena e le tragedie sono nell'ordine di ogni cinque minuti, ma in questi film che talvolta rispecchiano la realtà il finale deve essere gradito all'utente, e vissero felici e contenti, e non scordiamoci che nei fil i protagonisti, sbagliano ma sempre riescono a "scusarsi" apparendo o dei veri uomini o delle vere donne, nella realtà sempre a parere mio e come si dimostra in questa storia, altro che veri uomini o vere donne, nella realtà bisogna scordarsi dei film, prendere spunto dalle situazioni vagliare e capire bene gli sbagli propri e degli altri, e tramite questi scegliere e decidere, e sono le gravità degli sbagli e delle azioni che devono far capire chi ci ritroviamo davanti. Io per quello che ho letto Atlanta, non posso scrivere bene della persona che hai descritto, e posso scrivere sia bene e male di te, di te che soffri inutilmente, ed arrivi anche alla depressione per un uomo che non si merita quello che tu vorresti dargli. 

La vita è lunga e deve cominciare con chi hai accanto nella maniera giusta Atlanta, cercala questa persona, e cercala non riversando su di essa i tuoi ideali di coppia sposata e con famiglia e chissà con quali pensieri che hai dentro, ma cercala per conoscerla piano piano e se oltre i litigi che sempre ci saranno ma che saranno dei normali litigi, ci sarà davvero comprensione maturità ed un uomo ed una donna vera allora comincia a sognare quello che è una famiglia.


----------



## Nameless (7 Agosto 2012)

mi dispiace.

Adesso però devi pensare a TE. Chiudi con il passato, non arrovellarti sul perchè e sul per come sia andata così. 
Non pensare di avere colpe, di avere sbagliato, di non essere riuscita a lasciargli affetto... pensa che è stato uno stronzo e che meriti di meglio. E' difficile ma il tempo ti aiuterà.
In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Sole (7 Agosto 2012)

Atalanta ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti di cuore innanzitutto per il benvenuto, ed anche per i commenti. Stanotte l'ho trascorsa a piangere e ingozzarmi di valeriana per non sentirmi il cuore scoppiare in petto. E' trascorso già un anno e mezzo da che lui se ne è andato e sto ancora così...forse i miei tempi sono lenti, forse non guarirò mai. Eppure ho fatto tanto per provare a distrarmi, a coltivare nuovi interessi. Mi trovo a chiedermi alla mia età cosa è l'amore...se è solo la passione travolgente degli inizi, quella che puoi sentire anche per una persona che no nfa per te, o un sentimento pacato e sobrio da intessere con chi è semplicemente affidabile e sincero e ti rispetta ma che magari non ami alla follia. Quando penso a lui, *e mi chiedo cosa sia stata io per lui, mi pongo tante domande senza risposta...sono stata probabilmente un momento di confusione o un errore*, come mi ha definita. E poi lui è tornato dalla sua donna che non ha mai smesso di amare. Mi domando perchè a me non è accaduto di riuscire a tornare dal mio ex che più volte si era rifatto avanti e che io non riuscov nemmeno a pensare di poter toccare perchè avevo in cuore l'altro...tutto sarebbe finito senza far del male a nessuno, a me meno che mai. Lui c'è riuscito*..forse non ha mai smesso di amarla. Ma si puo amare e tradire e poi tornare a riamare?*Insomma..io non ho capito davvero niente dei sentimenti e sono una ingenua totale? Se ci si sposa si è sicuri dei propri sentimenti..non ci si psosa per convenienza o altro. Io la invidio lei...si è stata tradita è vero, però *questo tradimento ha permesso a lui di capire di amalra e di avere paura di perderla....non è anche questa una forma di amore*? La invidio, enza cattiveria, ma la invidio.


Le domande che ti poni sono legittime, ma io non credo che siano utili per te. Non sono quelle giuste, insomma. Anche perchè ti spingono a rivangare e dilatano il momento del dolore.

Le domande che devi porti sono quelle che riguardano te stessa: cosa ti ha spinto nelle braccia di un uomo che sapevi essere impegnato? Perchè hai deciso di fidarti di lui infilandoti in una situazione a rischio? Cosa ti ha impedito di 'proteggerti', di salvaguardarti?

Queste e altre domande sono forse quelle su cui devi concentrarti ora. Fare un lavoro su di te per capire il tuo modo di metterti in gioco in questa relazione e le dinamiche che lui ha messo in moto dentro di te può essere utile. Tutte le altre sono domande a cui non avrai mai risposte certe e che non ti porteranno da nessuna parte.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Agosto 2012)

Atalanta ha detto:


> @Tubarao
> hai ragione..mi hai anche fatto sorridere grazie
> Ma non tornerà, avrebbe avuto il tempo di farlo in tutto l'anno e mezzo prima del matrimonio.
> Amen


Ed è meglio così!
Perchè mettiamo che lui torni per dirti che è felicissimamente sposato, che aspetta un figlio dalla moglie ecc..ecc..
E ti guarda e ti fa...
Ah ma tu sei ancora innamorata di me....

Perchè se capita questo lui sa di averti in pugno.

Non capisco perchè se ha scelto un'altra persona al posto tuo di sicuro deve andare male con questa.

Dobbiamo capire che non è che a furia di amare chi non ci ama...riusciamo ad ottenere amore...

So nelle mie carni che cosa non si fa pur di riuscire a farsi amare da una persona che non ci vuole...lo so...

Credimi si resta con un pugno di mosche.
E conosco quel tonfo al cuore sai?

Lei ha sposato un altro e non me.
E quel giorno mi dissi...ecco svanita ogni speranza...ecco l'ho persa per sempre...

Se solo non le avessi mai prestato fianco negli anni dopo quando veniva a piangiottare da me che suo marito non la guarda più...

Se solo avessi tirato diritto per la mia strada...

Quanti guai mi sarei risparmiato...quanti...

Il problema è sempre questo ci fissiamo con una persona.

Bon ora fa così.
Fai come me.
Metti sul piatto della bilancia quello che questa persona ti ha dato.
Metti sull'altro piatto tutto quello che avresti voluto da sta persona e non ti ha dato.

Tira le tue somme...

Perchè il bello della vita è questo...
Un giorno trovi una persona che ti dà almeno 100 volte quello che sognavi di avere da questa persona.
E dal bene che questa persona ti fa, capisci quanto sei stato un idiota a correre dietro come un deficente a chi non ti voleva no?

Eppure i segnali c'erano tutti, ma non li vedevi...perchè innamorato.

Bada a te.
Non esiste nessuna cosa peggiore al mondo di una donna innamorata che fa un'ossessione di una persona.

Lui e la sua vita: non ti appartengono: non sono per te.


----------



## Tubarao (7 Agosto 2012)

Atalanta ha detto:


> @Tubarao
> hai ragione..mi hai anche fatto sorridere grazie
> Ma non tornerà, avrebbe avuto il tempo di farlo in tutto l'anno e mezzo prima del matrimonio.
> Amen



In quell'anno e mezzo....NON ERA SPOSATO.....

Fidati....prima di Natale si rifarà vivo


----------



## dammi un nome (7 Agosto 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> molto onorevole combattente, hai lasciato sempre spazio agli altri per ricomporsi e hai rinunciato alle opportunità per te favorevoli. ora che hai perso la battaglia finora più importante della tua vita, incomincia invece la guerra più difficile: non darti per vinto in eterno e non ripetere gli errori che sono diventati fatali al tuo amore e alle tue amicizie.


:smile:


----------



## dammi un nome (7 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Le domande che ti poni sono legittime, ma io non credo che siano utili per te. Non sono quelle giuste, insomma. Anche perchè ti spingono a rivangare e dilatano il momento del dolore.
> 
> Le domande che devi porti sono quelle che riguardano te stessa: cosa ti ha spinto nelle braccia di un uomo che sapevi essere impegnato? Perchè hai deciso di fidarti di lui infilandoti in una situazione a rischio? Cosa ti ha impedito di 'proteggerti', di salvaguardarti?
> 
> Queste e altre domande sono forse quelle su cui devi concentrarti ora. Fare un lavoro su di te per capire il tuo modo di metterti in gioco in questa relazione e le dinamiche che lui ha messo in moto dentro di te può essere utile. Tutte le altre sono domande a cui non avrai mai risposte certe e che non ti porteranno da nessuna parte.




quoto e straquoto sole.


----------



## dammi un nome (7 Agosto 2012)

*Tubarao*

hai ragggione...


purtroppo.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Agosto 2012)

Buongiorno madame.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> hai ragggione...
> 
> 
> purtroppo.


Io comunque temo certi interrogativi perchè le risposte magari ti fanno male dentro per esempio ti rispondi: perchè pensavo di non meritarmi di meglio...


----------



## DreamTheater (7 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ciao,
> hai incontrato uno stronzo....mi dispiace....
> sfogati pure tranquilla...ma non abbatterti. la tua vita deve continuare


mai la parola "stronzo" è stata più adeguata.


----------



## Simy (7 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> mai la parola "stronzo" è stata più adeguata.


ciao Lele,

e vabbè...ma quanno ce vo' ce vo' ....e che diamine!


----------



## Sole (7 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io comunque temo certi interrogativi perchè le risposte magari ti fanno male dentro per esempio ti rispondi: perchè pensavo di non meritarmi di meglio...


Vero, certe domande fanno paura perchè sappiamo le veritá che possono uscire. Ma queste risposte sono il vero punto di partenza.


----------



## DreamTheater (7 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ciao Lele,
> 
> e vabbè...ma quanno ce vo' ce vo' ....e che diamine!


queste sono le storie che mi fanno incazzare, e ne ho sentite tante, troppe.. non ho la coscienza pulita, ma a volte mi vergogno di appartenere al genere maschile.


----------



## dammi un nome (7 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io comunque temo certi interrogativi perchè le risposte magari ti fanno male dentro per esempio ti rispondi: perchè pensavo di non meritarmi di meglio...




certo conte, anche io li temo, perchè la risposta è quella che hai dato.


e fa male, un male cane.


----------



## dammi un nome (7 Agosto 2012)

*lele*



leleware73 ha detto:


> *queste sono le storie che mi fanno incazzare, e ne ho sentite tante, troppe..* non ho la coscienza pulita, ma a volte mi vergogno di appartenere al genere maschile.




Come te.


e alle volte spesso vorrei appartenere al genere Cane, gatto, lupo,aquila...


----------



## dammi un nome (7 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Vero, certe domande fanno paura perchè sappiamo le veritá che possono uscire. Ma queste risposte sono il vero punto di partenza.



e si ..


----------



## Simy (7 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> *queste sono le storie che mi fanno incazzare, e ne ho sentite tante, troppe*.. non ho la coscienza pulita, ma a volte mi vergogno di appartenere al genere maschile.



hai ragione....


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Beh....lui ti ha detto di essere un codardo,no?
> 
> probabilmente è l'unica cosa sincera e vera che ti ha detto in tutto questo tempo.
> 
> PS: benvenuta anche da parte mia


Ciao, anche io non so cosa dirti! Mi spiace infinitamente ma concordo con perplesso, forse l'unica cosa giusta che ha detto! Che poi per analogie è l'unica cosa giusta che mi sono sentita dire io!

Capisco benissimo come ti senti, cosa provi e le domande che ti fai. Purtroppo non ho risposte da darti, perchè anche io mi chiedo, possbile che non ho lasciato neanche un segno in tanti anni?

Un abbraccio!


----------



## perplesso (7 Agosto 2012)

Atalanta ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti di cuore innanzitutto per il benvenuto, ed anche per i commenti. Stanotte l'ho trascorsa a piangere e ingozzarmi di valeriana per non sentirmi il cuore scoppiare in petto. E' trascorso già un anno e mezzo da che lui se ne è andato e sto ancora così...forse i miei tempi sono lenti, forse non guarirò mai. Eppure ho fatto tanto per provare a distrarmi, a coltivare nuovi interessi. Mi trovo a chiedermi alla mia età cosa è l'amore...se è solo la passione travolgente degli inizi, quella che puoi sentire anche per una persona che no nfa per te, o un sentimento pacato e sobrio da intessere con chi è semplicemente affidabile e sincero e ti rispetta ma che magari non ami alla follia. Quando penso a lui, e mi chiedo cosa sia stata io per lui, mi pongo tante domande senza risposta...sono stata probabilmente un momento di confusione o un errore, come mi ha definita. E poi lui è tornato dalla sua donna che non ha mai smesso di amare. Mi domando perchè a me non è accaduto di riuscire a tornare dal mio ex che più volte si era rifatto avanti e che io non riuscov nemmeno a pensare di poter toccare perchè avevo in cuore l'altro...tutto sarebbe finito senza far del male a nessuno, a me meno che mai. Lui c'è riuscito..forse non ha mai smesso di amarla. Ma si puo amare e tradire e poi tornare a riamare?Insomma..io non ho capito davvero niente dei sentimenti e sono una ingenua totale? Se ci si sposa si è sicuri dei propri sentimenti..non ci si psosa per convenienza o altro. Io la invidio lei...si è stata tradita è vero, però questo tradimento ha permesso a lui di capire di amalra e di avere paura di perderla....non è anche questa una forma di amore? La invidio, enza cattiveria, ma la invidio.


mah è tipo 4-5000 anni che ci si interroga su sti temi.....quindi non pensare di riuscire a trovare una risposta universalmente valida 

l'unica cosa sicura è che dopo 18 mesi sarebbe il caso di cominciare a riguardare il colore del cielo


----------



## Kid (7 Agosto 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Quoterrimo!!!!
> 
> Sai qual è il tuo vero problema Atlanta?
> 
> ...


Posso chiederti la tua età? Rispondi pure in PM se preferisci.


----------



## Kid (7 Agosto 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> La mia età è scritta nel mio profilo!


Grazie


----------



## dammi un nome (7 Agosto 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Quoterrimo!!!!
> 
> Sai qual è il tuo vero problema Atlanta?
> 
> ...




mi sei piaciuta.


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Agosto 2012)

Atalanta ha detto:


> @Tubarao
> hai ragione..mi hai anche fatto sorridere grazie
> Ma non tornerà, avrebbe avuto il tempo di farlo in tutto l'anno e mezzo prima del matrimonio.
> Amen



torna... torna, te lo dico pure io.

non dovresti invidiare la moglie. 
adesso la invidi perchè sei annebbiata dai sentimenti, ma tra un po' di tempo capirai che non è proprio il caso.
lo capirai soprattutto quando te lo ritroverai davanti.
capirai taaante cose.


----------



## lunaiena (7 Agosto 2012)

Atalanta ha detto:


> @Tubarao
> hai ragione..mi hai anche fatto sorridere grazie
> Ma non tornerà, avrebbe avuto il tempo di farlo in tutto l'anno e mezzo prima del matrimonio.
> Amen



Non
 Ho letto tutto...
ma sinceramente per me una persona che mi fa soffrire cosi io la elimino
dai miei pensieri molto velocemente ...

Non credo che tornerà ti ha usato ed ora che è sistemato 
non gli servi più...
mi spiace...
dimenticalo...


----------



## diavoletta_78 (7 Agosto 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Quoterrimo!!!!
> 
> Sai qual è il tuo vero problema Atlanta?
> 
> ...



Come non quotarti??? Mi dai speranza, la speranza che un giorno anche io potrò essere libera come te!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Agosto 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Grazie


broccolone :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (8 Agosto 2012)

Atalanta ha detto:


> Però lassciatemi parlare...sono disperata. Mi manca, era il mio amore.


 Stai scherzando vero?
Quale parte di lui ti manca di più, quella che ti ha fatto perdere gli amici o quella in cui ti ha usata(diciamo così)?


----------



## Atalanta (9 Agosto 2012)

Eliade
è difficile da spiegare..non è così facile. Nell'anno trascorso assieme avevo trovato una persona con cui mi sono aperta su tante cose, con cui sono riuscita a condividere pensieri ed interessi che non avevo mai condiviso con nessuno, nemmeno con il mio precedente compagno. Per quanto riguarda il tuo commento finale ti dirò questo:
quando mi sono confidata con altre persone dal vivo non tutte mi hanno dato ragione...molte mi hanno condannato per aver continuato a stare con lui pur sapendo che lui non la lasciava e dicendo che ho fatto del male ad una altra donna forse più di lui (ed hanno avuto ragione perchè in effetti ho sbagliato di grosso) e hanno detto che in fondo lui ora ha fatto la cosa migliore perchè doveva difendere la sua storia. Allora io ho riflettuto a lungo anche su me stessa. a tratti lo odio pwer il male che mi ha fatto....ma a tratti penso ad altro..mi interrogo sul fatto che mi ha detto di aver sbgliato, di aver confuso i suoi sentimenti e di aver scambiato qualcosa d'altro per amore. Sbagliare è pure umano e, in fondo, lui ha rimendiato tornando da lei e sposandola, proteggendola dal dolore non rivelandole nulla. Certo così ha ferito me, ma era indispensabile che qualcuno, qualunque fosse stata la scelta, stesse male. Se avesse sceto me sarebbe stata male l'altra. Non lo sto difendendo....mi chiedo soltanto quanto l'esito di questo sia dipeso dai miei errori. Magari se avessi avuto piu sale in zucca e l'avessi lasciato io perchè lui non lasciava lei lo avrei smosso di piu, magari se non lo avessi cercato troppe volte riprendendolo sul fatto che non rispettava l'amicizia e lo avessi assillato di meno magari oggi non si sarebbe scocciato di me...Insomma, forse deliro ma cerco disperatamente un motivo per cui lo abbia perso. Non riesco a credere nella sua cattiveria...in un anno altrimenti di chi mi sarei innamorata?Il modo dolce e premuroso con cui mi trattava, quello ancora più premuroso con cui tratta lei ora (lo so da amici, fa cose assurde per lei) mi fanno pensare che non può essere, forse non è stato cattiv, ha solo umanamente sbagliato. Forse deliro...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Agosto 2012)

Atalanta ha detto:


> Eliade
> è difficile da spiegare..non è così facile. Nell'anno trascorso assieme avevo trovato una persona con cui mi sono aperta su tante cose, con cui sono riuscita a condividere pensieri ed interessi che non avevo mai condiviso con nessuno, nemmeno con il mio precedente compagno. Per quanto riguarda il tuo commento finale ti dirò questo:
> quando mi sono confidata con altre persone dal vivo non tutte mi hanno dato ragione...molte mi hanno condannato per aver continuato a stare con lui pur sapendo che lui non la lasciava e dicendo che ho fatto del male ad una altra donna forse più di lui (ed hanno avuto ragione perchè in effetti ho sbagliato di grosso) e hanno detto che in fondo lui ora ha fatto la cosa migliore perchè doveva difendere la sua storia. Allora io ho riflettuto a lungo anche su me stessa. a tratti lo odio pwer il male che mi ha fatto....ma a tratti penso ad altro..mi interrogo sul fatto che mi ha detto di aver sbgliato, di aver confuso i suoi sentimenti e di aver scambiato qualcosa d'altro per amore. Sbagliare è pure umano e, in fondo, lui ha rimendiato tornando da lei e sposandola, proteggendola dal dolore non rivelandole nulla. Certo così ha ferito me, ma era indispensabile che qualcuno, qualunque fosse stata la scelta, stesse male. Se avesse sceto me sarebbe stata male l'altra. Non lo sto difendendo....mi chiedo soltanto quanto l'esito di questo sia dipeso dai miei errori. Magari se avessi avuto piu sale in zucca e l'avessi lasciato io perchè lui non lasciava lei lo avrei smosso di piu, magari se non lo avessi cercato troppe volte riprendendolo sul fatto che non rispettava l'amicizia e lo avessi assillato di meno magari oggi non si sarebbe scocciato di me...Insomma, forse deliro ma cerco disperatamente un motivo per cui lo abbia perso. *Non riesco a credere nella sua cattiveria...in un anno altrimenti di chi mi sarei innamorata*?Il modo dolce e premuroso con cui mi trattava, quello ancora più premuroso con cui tratta lei ora (lo so da amici, fa cose assurde per lei) mi fanno pensare che non può essere, forse non è stato cattiv, ha solo umanamente sbagliato. Forse deliro...



Forse non è stato cattivo? Forse non è stato cattivo?

E' stato una * MERDA FATTA E FINITA
*
ti sei innamorata di un'idea e niente più, l'uomo di cui parli non esiste, renditene conto
anche se tu non fossi stata insistente le cose sarebbero finite allo stesso modo,
perchè gli errori non li hai commessi tu, ma lui, eventualmente


----------



## Leda (9 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Forse non è stato cattivo? Forse non è stato cattivo?
> 
> E' stato una *MERDA FATTA E FINITA
> *
> ...


Quotone, non potendo - ahimè - approvarti.
Ne conosco anch'io qualcuno, di questi camaleonti del sentimento, capacissimi di impersonare le tue fantasie più nascoste e segrete (o almeno tu pensi che lo siano, loro invece sanno benissimo dove vanno a parare) finchè vogliono ottenere qualcosa da te, dopodichè si smaterializzano come se non fossero mai esistiti.

Questa storia dice molto su di te, Atalanta, e sui tuoi bisogni.
Legittimi e umanissimi.
Dice anche molto su di lui e sulla sua abilità di manipolare.


----------



## Atalanta (9 Agosto 2012)

Chiara e Leda
non sapete quanto mi consolano le vostre parole.Soffermarmi sulle sue presunte male azioni è la terapia che sto seguendo per convincermi, giorno per giorno, di non aver un valido motivo per soffire una perdita del genere. Grazie. Anche se è comunque doloroso e difficile...


----------



## Simy (9 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Forse non è stato cattivo? Forse non è stato cattivo?
> 
> E' stato una * MERDA FATTA E FINITA
> *
> ...





Leda ha detto:


> Quotone, non potendo - ahimè - approvarti.
> Ne conosco anch'io qualcuno, di questi camaleonti del sentimento, capacissimi di impersonare le tue fantasie più nascoste e segrete (o almeno tu pensi che lo siano, loro invece sanno benissimo dove vanno a parare) finchè vogliono ottenere qualcosa da te, dopodichè si smaterializzano come se non fossero mai esistiti.
> 
> Questa storia dice molto su di te, Atalanta, e sui tuoi bisogni.
> ...



quotate e approvate entrambe :up:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Forse non è stato cattivo? Forse non è stato cattivo?
> 
> E' stato una * MERDA FATTA E FINITA
> *
> ...


Però quante volte capita di innamorarci dell'idea che ci siamo fatti di una persona?
E si innescano dei vortici no?
Ricordati di come tu hai reagito a quell'amichetto che ti disse ti voglio bene...
Ti incazzasti come una iena e per il suo bene non gli desti nessun spiraglio no?
Lui ha detto ti voglio bene e tu gli hai detto...ahi ahi ahi ahi...sento puzza di guai...non va mica bene così eh?

Come fai a volere per te una persona che sai benissimo che non potrà mai esserlo perchè legata ad un'altra persona.

Se invece prendi quel che viene viene, non rimarrai mai deluso no?


----------



## dammi un nome (9 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però quante volte *capita di innamorarci dell'idea che ci siamo fatti di una persona?
> E si innescano dei vortici no?*
> Ricordati di come tu hai reagito a quell'amichetto che ti disse ti voglio bene...
> Ti incazzasti come una iena e per il suo bene non gli desti nessun spiraglio no?
> ...




sempre.

l innammoramento di manda in pappa il cervello. innammoramento che nasce da un bisogno forte. un bisogno egoistico in primis che poi si coniuga con la natura , con la personalità del soggetto innammorato.

e quindi si vivrà attraverso la gioia di amare

oppure con una maggiore gioia di ricevere.

forse.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> sempre.
> 
> l innammoramento di manda in pappa il cervello. innammoramento che nasce da un bisogno forte. un bisogno egoistico in primis che poi si coniuga con la natura , con la personalità del soggetto innammorato.
> 
> ...


Bon io mi dico...
bon da giovane mi mandava in pappa il cervello...
Bon desso no...
Vedo che è la mente a vincere sempre sul cuore.
O per lo meno vigila...

Gibran dice che l'amore è desiderio fattosi saggezza!


----------



## dammi un nome (9 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bon io mi dico...
> bon da giovane mi mandava in pappa il cervello...
> Bon desso no...
> Vedo che è la mente a vincere sempre sul cuore.
> ...



Dice bene.


----------



## Leda (10 Agosto 2012)

Atalanta ha detto:


> Chiara e Leda
> non sapete quanto mi consolano le vostre parole.Soffermarmi sulle sue presunte male azioni è la terapia che sto seguendo per convincermi, giorno per giorno, di non aver un valido motivo per soffire una perdita del genere. Grazie. Anche se è comunque doloroso e difficile...





Simy ha detto:


> quotate e approvate entrambe :up:


Grazie a voi!


----------



## Hirohito (10 Agosto 2012)

Pensa allo sdegno che l'amor ti passa


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Agosto 2012)

Atalanta ha detto:


> Chiara e Leda
> non sapete quanto mi consolano le vostre parole.*Soffermarmi sulle sue presunte male azioni* è la terapia che sto seguendo per convincermi, giorno per giorno, di non aver un valido motivo per soffire una perdita del genere. Grazie. Anche se è comunque doloroso e difficile...



Riflettici sopra per _perdonarlo _e andare avanti.

Perdonarlo nel senso di eliminare completamente il nesso causa/effetto dalle vostre azioni
Lui è una merda nel senso che ha preso da te quel che ha voluto e quello che gli è servito senza pensare alle conseguenze, ma solo al suo benessere. Non c'è stata intenzionalità di farti del male, magari, solo noncuranza.
Tu gliel'hai consesso, del resto: non hai messo i paletti difensivi giusti.
Ma se ci pensi bene, anche questo è dipeso dalla tua (non) intenzionalità.

Nella tua situazione la sofferenza è inevitabile: un giorno dopo l'altro diminuirà, se tu sarai abbastanza lucida da fissare ogni giorno il tuo obiettivo con costanza.
Obiettivo: capire che la vita è degna di essere vissuta anche senza storie del genere, anzi, soprattutto senza storie e persone del genere.


----------



## Atalanta (10 Agosto 2012)

Non mi spiego come una persona dal riempirmi di attenzioni costanti quasi oprrimenti ossa passare in breve alla noncuranza ed all'indifferenza. Ma pare che io di amori e passioni ne sappia ben poco, forse per scarsa esperienza. Anche io credo anzi sono sicura che non ci sia stata intenzionalità malvagia nel suo agire...ma c'è stata forse dopo nell'allontanarmi quando ho palesemente chiseto un suo aiuto, cercando di dimostrare nei miei confronti un atteggiamento di amicizia e non ostilità che mi faceva sentire ingiustamente in colpa (considerando che precedentemente era stato lui a pregarmi di rimanere amici). 
L'ultima volta che siamo stati assieme e abbiamo fatto l'amore (fu dopo che la sua ragazza aveva sospettato; lui se ne era già andato via dicendomi di amare lei ma poi era tornato e fu l'ultima volta che lo ha fatto. in seguito non se ne è nemmeno ricordato che in quel mese eravamo stati assieme) io sono stata 3 mesi temendo di eser rimasta incinta....a lui non avevo detto niente perchè era tornato da lei e non volevo farlo sentire obbligato o costretto dicendogli una cosa che non avevo nemmeno appurato ma era solo un mio timore; non volevo che tornasse per dovere, insomma. Poi in seguito da analisi varie risultò soltanto stress e il pericolo passò. Poi però un mese dopo gli confessai quel che era accaduto...speravo in un po' di comprensione, di affetto per quanto ero stata male ed in ansia. Non dico che sperassi in frasi ad effetto del tipo "cosa avresti deciso di fare qualora i tuoi sospetti si fossero rivelati esatti"?..ma almeno in un "perchè non me lo hai detto" o almeno in un "mi dispiace". Niente. Solo silenzio. In tutta queswta storia nbon mai sentito la frase mi dispiace....fosse anche per salutarmi dell'esersene andato via lasciandomi sola a metabolizzare un amore finito male. Molte persone, donne soprattutto, mi avevano consigliato di vendicarmi rivelando tutto a lei ma io non sono quel tipo di persona e un'azione così vile non la farei mai, anche se in momenti di disperazione estrema mi è passata più volte per il cervello. Però non ho potuto, perdonatemi, fare a meno di pensare che lui, almeno per ringraziarmi di questa mia discrezione e del mio rispetto, avrebbe potuto quantomeno accomiatarsi da me con frasi piu dolci di quelle che mi ha lasciato come ricordo. In fondo, per quanto possa addirittura fargli schifo l'idea, ci siamo voluti bene.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Agosto 2012)

Atalanta ha detto:


> *Non mi spiego come una persona dal riempirmi di attenzioni costanti quasi oprrimenti ossa passare in breve alla noncuranza ed all'indifferenza.* Ma pare che io di amori e passioni ne sappia ben poco, forse per scarsa esperienza. Anche io credo anzi sono sicura che non ci sia stata intenzionalità malvagia nel suo agire...ma c'è stata forse dopo nell'allontanarmi quando ho palesemente chiseto un suo aiuto, cercando di dimostrare nei miei confronti un atteggiamento di amicizia e non ostilità che mi faceva sentire ingiustamente in colpa (considerando che precedentemente era stato lui a pregarmi di rimanere amici).
> L'ultima volta che siamo stati assieme e abbiamo fatto l'amore (fu dopo che la sua ragazza aveva sospettato; lui se ne era già andato via dicendomi di amare lei ma poi era tornato e fu l'ultima volta che lo ha fatto. in seguito non se ne è nemmeno ricordato che in quel mese eravamo stati assieme) io sono stata 3 mesi temendo di eser rimasta incinta....a lui non avevo detto niente perchè era tornato da lei e *non volevo farlo sentire obbligato o costretto dicendogli una cosa che non avevo nemmeno appurato ma era solo un mio timore; non volevo che tornasse per dovere, insomma.* Poi in seguito da analisi varie risultò soltanto stress e il pericolo passò. Poi però un mese dopo gli confessai quel che era accaduto...speravo in un po' di comprensione, di affetto per quanto ero stata male ed in ansia. Non dico che sperassi in frasi ad effetto del tipo "cosa avresti deciso di fare qualora i tuoi sospetti si fossero rivelati esatti"?..ma almeno in un "perchè non me lo hai detto" o almeno in un "mi dispiace". Niente. Solo silenzio. In tutta queswta storia nbon mai sentito la frase mi dispiace....fosse anche per salutarmi dell'esersene andato via lasciandomi sola a metabolizzare un amore finito male. Molte persone, donne soprattutto, mi avevano consigliato di vendicarmi rivelando tutto a lei ma io non sono quel tipo di persona e un'azione così vile non la farei mai, anche se in momenti di disperazione estrema mi è passata più volte per il cervello. *Però non ho potuto* *perdonatemi, fare a meno di pensare che lui, almeno per ringraziarmi di questa mia discrezione e del mio rispetto, avrebbe potuto quantomeno accomiatarsi da me con frasi piu dolci *, di quelle che mi ha lasciato come ricordo. In fondo, per quanto possa addirittura fargli schifo l'idea, ci siamo voluti bene.



Atalanta, lui è semplicemente un narcisista e ti posso garantire che persone del genere passano dall'attenzione costante all'indifferenza perchè vivono solo in funzione di se stesse: gli altri esistono in quanto funzionali a loro
e al loro benessere.

Rileggiti nelle due seconde due frasi che ho evidenziato: vedi cosa combinano le persone come lui, così, del tutto naturalmente? tu sei continuamente indotta a pensare a lui e a quello che avrebbe potuto fare, attribuendo però le responsabilità a te.
e' un meccanismo perverso, che, ripeto, devi spezzare.

il fatto che poi tu ti aspettassi da lui delle parole e dei comportamenti che non ha avuto denota che anche il tuo presunto amore non è stato del tutto disinteressato

probabilmente hai dei bisogni che ti hanno spinto verso questa storia per così tanto tempo
chiediti quali possono essere e da dove nascono


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Atalanta, lui è semplicemente un narcisista e ti posso garantire che persone del genere passano dall'attenzione costante all'indifferenza perchè vivono solo in funzione di se stesse: gli altri esistono in quanto funzionali a loro
> e al loro benessere.
> 
> Rileggiti nelle due seconde due frasi che ho evidenziato: vedi cosa combinano le persone come lui, così, del tutto naturalmente? tu sei continuamente indotta a pensare a lui e a quello che avrebbe potuto fare, attribuendo però le responsabilità a te.
> ...



Quoto ogni minima parola! 
Cara Atlanta anche io sono stata vittima di un narcisista che ha avuto la capacità di farmi sentire sempre in colpa, sempre non adatta, sempre sbagliata! Ogni suo comportamento maldestro lo faceva ricadere su di me! 
Era un vero e proprio manipolatore.
E io mi ero convinta che fossi io la causa di questa storia che non decollava, anche io mi dicevo se avessi fatto così, se faccio colà....non cambia niente! Non sarebbe cambiato niente, perchè lui non ha mai avuto intenzione di lasciare l'altra, non ha mai avuto intenzione di stare veramente insieme a me, altrementi avrebbe avuto l'interesse di vivermi!
Intanto Lui si sposava, cercava di avere figli, tutto alle mie spalle! E Ovviamente senza disturbarsi a dirmi niente....ma solo a far sentire me una pazza visionaria, mi diceva sempre che esageravo! Pensa tu!
Lui mi ha nascosto un matrimonio ma ci teneva a ripetermi che non nasceva una storia, perchè io ero pesante, litigavo sempre ecc...

Un abbraccio!


Diavoletta_78


----------



## lunaiena (10 Agosto 2012)

Personalmente non darei tanto contro a quell'uomo fosse capitato a me .....
Ovvio che all'inizio me la prenderei ....ma ragionandoci e abbastanza velocemente cercherei di riprendere in mano la mia vita .....
Visto e considereato che esistono stè persone teste di cazzo .....lo eliminerei dai mie pensieri il più velocemente possibile.....
Atalanta piantala lì ha fatto la sua scelta ora fai la tua strada e non voltarti .....
smetti di pensare che gnè ....gnè erail mio amore e adesso come faccio...mi ha solo preso in giro...lo rivoglio....
tornerà.....non tornerà .....mama non mama.....ma vafanculo a lui e asua moglie......


----------



## Atalanta (10 Agosto 2012)

Lunapiena hai ragione, che dire. ci sto provando.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Agosto 2012)

Atalanta ha detto:


> Lunapiena hai ragione, che dire. ci sto provando.


Brava e tieni sempre conto che per il 50% è colpa nostra...
Se fossimo stati più furbi non ci saremmo fatti abbindolare a sto modo no?


----------



## Atalanta (10 Agosto 2012)

@Concepinceton
è vero. Però io non mi vergogno dei sentimenti che ho provato e di quanto gli ho voluto bene. Semmai ho sbagliato in altre cose.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Agosto 2012)

Atalanta ha detto:


> @Concepinceton
> è vero. Però io non mi vergogno dei sentimenti che ho provato e di quanto gli ho voluto bene. Semmai ho sbagliato in altre cose.


Neanche io.
Mai vergognarsi dei sentimenti.

Solo l'amare e il conoscere conta.
Non l'aver amato o conosciuto.
Da pena vivere di un defunto amore
L'anima non cresce più.
E non farmi dire di più, perchè non posso nè voglio.

Ma a me piace molto essere indulgente con me stesso e dirmi la mia giaculatoria

O gesù d'amore acceso
quanti schei ca go speso
per na vaca de na dona
che non capisce
na madona.

Perdonarsi di aver mal riposto la propria fiducia.
RIngrazio la natura di avermi dotato di una natura da animale selvatico.
Non addomesticabile.
Perchè gli animali selvatici non hanno mai dimenticato che cosa è la libertà.

Ed è libertà quella di non ruzzolare più come una sfera
nei mari della tenerezza
ogni volta che lei lanciasse uno sguardo.

E dirsi...
Ok carino...
Mi hai cuccata
adesso non te me ciavi pì.
Perchè mi sono svegliato! Oh se mi sono svegliato!

Per tante persone ero meglio quando ero un bambinone.
Perchè come uomo sono molto più drastico e intollerante.

E l'uomo non crede più, suo malgrado, alle favolette.


----------



## Leda (10 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Personalmente non darei tanto contro a quell'uomo fosse capitato a me .....
> Ovvio che all'inizio me la prenderei ....ma ragionandoci e abbastanza velocemente cercherei di riprendere in mano la mia vita .....
> Visto e considereato che esistono stè persone teste di cazzo .....lo eliminerei dai mie pensieri il più velocemente possibile.....
> Atalanta piantala lì ha fatto la sua scelta ora fai la tua strada e non voltarti .....
> ...


:rotfl:

Una risata verde smeraldo, Luna


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Brava e tieni sempre conto che per il 50% è colpa nostra...
> Se fossimo stati più furbi non ci saremmo fatti abbindolare a sto modo no?


Conte sicuramente è colpa mia, perchè ingenua e poco furba ma non credo la 50%.
Lui la mia sofferenza l'ha vista, l'ha sentita l'ha respirata....e ha continuato a prendersi gioco di me.
Come ha scritto Chiara, certe nostre colpe, nascono da un bisogno....
Io posso interrogarmi sul mio disperato senso del bisogno che mi ha portato a non reagire, a subire ma non ero abbindolata! Sapevo bene le cose come stavano, volevo solo convinvere me stessa, non credevo in me stessa, e lui, il verme si è nutrito di questa mia indifferenza unita ad un bisogno!
Lui è stato estremamente perfido e cattivo!
Quando ha fatto la sua scelta non è mai spartio...anzi, è tornato, tornato e ancora tornato...
Io posso essere stata anche tonta ma lui ci vedeva benissimo!


Diavoletta_78


----------



## contepinceton (10 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Conte sicuramente è colpa mia, perchè ingenua e poco furba ma non credo la 50%.
> Lui la mia sofferenza l'ha vista, l'ha sentita l'ha respirata....e ha continuato a prendersi gioco di me.
> Come ha scritto Chiara, certe nostre colpe, nascono da un bisogno....
> Io posso interrogarmi sul mio disperato senso del bisogno che mi ha portato a non reagire, a subire ma non ero abbindolata! Sapevo bene le cose come stavano, volevo solo convinvere me stessa, non credevo in me stessa, e lui, il verme si è nutrito di questa mia indifferenza unita ad un bisogno!
> ...


Beh sai sono anche le leggi di mercato eh?
Da che mondo e mondo...
Sempre visto approfittarsi dei bisognosi: in qualsiasi settore e in qualsiasi ambito.
Ma è un'arma a doppio taglio eh?
Perchè c'è un ma.
Lui pensa di tenerti in pugno perchè tanto sei bisognosa.
Ok...un bruttissimo giorno per lui, trovi una fonte che esaurisce tutti i tuoi bisogni e dici a sto qua...

Ciao ciao carino...
Non ho certo più bisogno di te...miaoooooooooooooo


----------



## aliante (10 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Conte sicuramente è colpa mia, perchè ingenua e poco furba ma non credo la 50%.
> Lui la mia sofferenza l'ha vista, l'ha sentita l'ha respirata....e ha continuato a prendersi gioco di me.
> Come ha scritto Chiara, certe nostre colpe, nascono da un bisogno....
> Io posso interrogarmi sul mio disperato senso del bisogno che mi ha portato a non reagire, a subire ma non ero abbindolata! Sapevo bene le cose come stavano, volevo solo convinvere me stessa, non credevo in me stessa, e lui, il verme si è nutrito di questa mia indifferenza unita ad un bisogno!
> ...



estremamente perfido o, forse, anche lui solo debole.


----------



## Simy (10 Agosto 2012)

aliante ha detto:


> estremamente perfido o, forse, anche lui solo debole.


no...uno stronzo!


----------



## aliante (10 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no...uno stronzo!



non conosco la vicenda ma, parlando in generale, credo non aiuti demonizzare gli altri.


----------



## Simy (10 Agosto 2012)

aliante ha detto:


> non conosco la vicenda ma, parlando in generale, credo non aiuti demonizzare gli altri.


il caso di diavoletta è stato molto particolare! 

lui l'ha ingannata e di brutto! ha finto di essere libero...e in realtà si stava per sposare!
ha fatto la doppia vita per molto tempo

non si tratta di demonizzare....


----------



## perplesso (10 Agosto 2012)

Atalanta ha detto:


> Non mi spiego come una persona dal riempirmi di attenzioni costanti quasi oprrimenti ossa passare in breve alla noncuranza ed all'indifferenza. Ma pare che io di amori e passioni ne sappia ben poco, forse per scarsa esperienza. Anche io credo anzi sono sicura che non ci sia stata intenzionalità malvagia nel suo agire...ma c'è stata forse dopo nell'allontanarmi quando ho palesemente chiseto un suo aiuto, cercando di dimostrare nei miei confronti un atteggiamento di amicizia e non ostilità che mi faceva sentire ingiustamente in colpa (considerando che precedentemente era stato lui a pregarmi di rimanere amici).
> L'ultima volta che siamo stati assieme e abbiamo fatto l'amore (fu dopo che la sua ragazza aveva sospettato; lui se ne era già andato via dicendomi di amare lei ma poi era tornato e fu l'ultima volta che lo ha fatto. in seguito non se ne è nemmeno ricordato che in quel mese eravamo stati assieme) io sono stata 3 mesi temendo di eser rimasta incinta....a lui non avevo detto niente perchè era tornato da lei e non volevo farlo sentire obbligato o costretto dicendogli una cosa che non avevo nemmeno appurato ma era solo un mio timore; non volevo che tornasse per dovere, insomma. Poi in seguito da analisi varie risultò soltanto stress e il pericolo passò. Poi però un mese dopo gli confessai quel che era accaduto...speravo in un po' di comprensione, di affetto per quanto ero stata male ed in ansia. Non dico che sperassi in frasi ad effetto del tipo "cosa avresti deciso di fare qualora i tuoi sospetti si fossero rivelati esatti"?..ma almeno in un "perchè non me lo hai detto" o almeno in un "mi dispiace". Niente. Solo silenzio. In tutta queswta storia nbon mai sentito la frase mi dispiace....fosse anche per salutarmi dell'esersene andato via lasciandomi sola a metabolizzare un amore finito male. Molte persone, donne soprattutto, mi avevano consigliato di vendicarmi rivelando tutto a lei ma io non sono quel tipo di persona e un'azione così vile non la farei mai, anche se in momenti di disperazione estrema mi è passata più volte per il cervello. Però non ho potuto, perdonatemi, fare a meno di pensare che lui, almeno per ringraziarmi di questa mia discrezione e del mio rispetto, avrebbe potuto quantomeno accomiatarsi da me con frasi piu dolci di quelle che mi ha lasciato come ricordo. In fondo, per quanto possa addirittura fargli schifo l'idea, ci siamo voluti bene.


mettiamola così: è stato un rapporto di tossicodipendenza sentimentale.

tu cercavi potentemente un uomo che ti desse certe cose (non parlo ovviamente solo di sesso) e lui cercava una donna pronta a tutto per averle.

ti ha sfruttata per quello che gli interessava. per questo in alcuni periodi ti ha "soffocata" di attenzioni,perchè così facendo sapeva che ti avrebbe avuta in pugno.

quando poi il giochino l'ha stancato,semplicemente s'è volatilizzato.   salvo poi tornare alla carica quando altrove s'è visto scoperto (nel modo di essere,intendo) e segato a vista.

per non rischiare di ricadere nei medesimi errori,devi iniziare a lavorare molto su te stessa e sullo star bene con te stessa....tutto il resto verrà da sè.

il superare questa storia,il tornare a vivere,il sesso,gli uomini,gli amici e tutto il resto.

Mi auguro che tu abbia amici veri accanto che ti possano sostenere.   ma in caso di carestia,noi siamo qui 

c'è chi sa fare miracoli,nel ricostruire l'autostima di una donna,in questo forum.....quindi prova ad "uscire" da questo 3d e interagisci con noi.

provare per credere :up:


----------



## aliante (10 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> il caso di diavoletta è stato molto particolare!
> 
> lui l'ha ingannata e di brutto! ha finto di essere libero...e in realtà si stava per sposare!
> ha fatto la doppia vita per molto tempo
> ...



ok, grazie, mi è più chiaro.

si avverte molta rabbia nelle sue parole e la rabbia, purtroppo, è un metodo infallibile per rinnovare il dolore e danneggiare se stessi. 
per questo sarebbe più opportuno per lei, penso, vederlo al limite come persona meschina, piccola di mente e di animo, piuttosto che come genio del male.


----------



## Simy (10 Agosto 2012)

aliante ha detto:


> ok, grazie, mi è più chiaro.
> 
> si avverte molta rabbia nelle sue parole e la rabbia, purtroppo, è un metodo infallibile per rinnovare il dolore e danneggiare se stessi.
> per questo sarebbe più opportuno per lei, penso, vederlo al limite come persona meschina, piccola di mente e di animo, piuttosto che come genio del male.


hai ragione...ma lo supererà! deve fare il suo corso....
non è facile quando si gioca cosi sporco con la vita degli altri!
si è ritrovata a fare l'amante e non sapeva di esserlo....


----------



## diavoletta_78 (10 Agosto 2012)

aliante ha detto:


> non conosco la vicenda ma, parlando in generale, credo non aiuti demonizzare gli altri.



Non conosci la vicenda appunto! Se hai suggerimenti magari posso vagliare le alternative, per perdonarlo!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (10 Agosto 2012)

aliante ha detto:


> ok, grazie, mi è più chiaro.
> 
> si avverte molta rabbia nelle sue parole e la rabbia, purtroppo, è un metodo infallibile per rinnovare il dolore e danneggiare se stessi.
> per questo sarebbe più opportuno per lei, penso, vederlo al limite come persona meschina, piccola di mente e di animo, piuttosto che come genio del male.



Si hai ragione sono molto arrabbiata, incazzata nera direi e gliel'ho gridato in ogni modo possibile. Soprattutto perchè, dopo tutto quello che ha fatto, il giorno del mio compleanno mi ha mandato un messaggio di auguri come niente fosse.
E allora si...mi è tornata su tutta la rabbia che avevo messo da una parte facendo la mia vita.

Se per te uno che ti nasconde di essere sposato e quindici giorni prima di farlo, ti porta a dormire a casa sua è un uomo da non demonizzare, va bene!
Se per te un uomo felicemente sposato che ama sua moglie, sente il bisogno di mandarti un sms, ogni volta che io non mi facevo sentire, illudendo una persona, volutamente non è da demonizzare, va bene!
Se per te un uomo felicemente sposato ti dice che io sono paranoica, che rompo, che la nostra storia non nasce a causa mia e di queste liti....che altro non erano che domande del tipo: sei sposato? Sei fidanzato?
E lui sempre no, no, no, no.....e ti riusciva a farti sentire pesante, talmente insopportabile che io stessa mi sono convinta di essere paranoica e pesante, non è da demonizzare va bene!
Se un uomo che dopo averti fatto credere che sarebbe venuto alla tua laurea, e la sera prima ti chiama per dirti che non viene, sapendo quanto ci tenessi.....per poi dirti che non è venuto, perchè io mi sono arrabbiata, ero stata scontrosa negli sms a cui avevo risposto freddamente la settimana prima, mentre lui era in Austria a festeggiare il suo primo anno di matrimonio, non è da demonizzare, va bene![naturalmente la ricostruzione di tutti questi eventi l'ho fatta risalendo alla scoperta del suo matrimonio e alla data].
Se dopo tutto questo, mi sono fatta pure i cazzi miei senza andare dalla moglie che ama, senza rovinargli la sua vita perfetta.........e lui ti manda un messaggino di auguri, come niente fosse....
Si sono arrabbiata, sono incazzata, perchè significa non avere rispetto per il mio dolore! Tu hai idea di quante volte mi ha vista e sentita piangere? Ne hai una vaga idea in questi anni?
Di quante volte gli ho detto prima di tornare che volevo di più, che non mi piacevano le cose come andavano ecc...
Io posso essere stata, prima d'amore per me stessa, stupida e tutto quello che vuoi....
Un uomo che per anni, ti vede quanto sei distrutta e che resta lì a prenderti in giro, volutamente, negando negando e ancora negando, senza sparire è una persona senza coscienza.
Tu dirai, è evidente che non gli interessava niente e quindi non aveva scrupoli se neanche tu ti volevi bene....giusto!!!

Tuttavia, anche il peggior assassino del mondo, penso che prima o poi avrà pietà della vittima e la ucciderà con un colpo finale, dopo aver goduto delle sofferenze inflitte!

Scusami se demonizzo questo povero uomo, sai com'è sono una diavoletta!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (10 Agosto 2012)

aliante ha detto:


> ok, grazie, mi è più chiaro.
> 
> si avverte molta rabbia nelle sue parole e la rabbia, purtroppo, è un metodo infallibile per rinnovare il dolore e danneggiare se stessi.
> per questo *sarebbe più opportuno* per lei, penso, *vederlo al limite come persona meschina*, *piccola di mente e di animo, piuttosto che come genio del male*.



Scusa non vedo che differenza tra una persona meschina e piccola di mente rispetto al genio del male!
Io ho descritto un narcisista!


----------



## zod (10 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Brava e tieni sempre conto che per il 50% è colpa nostra...
> Se fossimo stati più furbi non ci saremmo fatti abbindolare a sto modo no?


Non sono molto daccordo. É abbastanza normale dare fiducia, soprattutto se si é innamorati. Nessuno pensa mai di trovarsi il sogno culinario di ogni mosca, ma purtroppo statisticamente capita. Non ci vedo una colpa in chi ci casca. Non si puó vivere pensando di essere circondati da escrementi con il pisello. La colpa é di chi abusa della fiducia altrui, non di chi vi ripone la propria.

In tutte le cose é cosi. Anche quando ingaggi un killer, dai per scontato che sia un professionista, non immagini neppure che possa scomparire con la caparra.

S*B


----------



## diavoletta_78 (10 Agosto 2012)

*Per Aliante....*

Dopo aver descritto quello che ho provato e aver scritto narcisista, sono andata a cercare qualcosa su internet magari leggendo le parole di un professionista capirai quello che ho passato io negli ultimi anni....

*Il narcisista* perverso fonda il proprio potere sul terrore dell’abbandono e del tradimento, *è in qualche modo consapevole che più susciterà nella partner sentimenti di inadeguatezza, più acquisirà il controllo della sua vita e soddisferà in questo modo i propri bisogni* narcisistici. *La “vittima”* dell’ossessione amorosa percepisce il compagno potente e desiderato, lo idealizza e lo esalta senza sospettare minimamente di avere a che fare con una personalità fragile e con un’affettività sgretolata, né immaginare di essere in realtà indispensabile per il proprio “carnefice”. Lo dimostra il fatto che *quando la partner [*lo so che non sono mai stata la partner, questo articolo è stato preso dalla rete, descrive molto bene, tuttavia, lo schema che per migliaia di volte da un anno a questa parte racconto qui!*]rompe lo schema della dipendenza, il narcisista perverso tenta la sua ricattura con strategie mirate a recuperare la relazione.* *Questo comportamento spiazza completamente chi è impegnato nella fatica, a volte davvero immane, di “disintossicarsi” e può alimentare l’illusione amorosa.* “Se torna da me, vuol dire che mi ama”, “Se torna, vuol dire che mi ha perdonato per tutti i miei odiosi difetti”, *“Ora cambierà tutto e mi impegnerò a fondo perché la relazione funzioni”[**Quante volte ho pensato questa cosa...**],* *tende a pensare la “vittima” ignara di ricadere drammaticamente nella dipendenza e di esporsi ad altri mesi o anni di sofferenza inutile.*
Gli schemi della ricattura narcisistica. Nella logica del narcisista perverso, l’abbandono è inammissibile. 
*La fuga della preda è vissuta come una ferita dell’identità, un attacco imperdonabile al bisogno di esercitare controllo e potere sull’altro. * *C**iò motiva, di solito inconsciamente, quelli che alla “vittima” sembrano ritorni di fiamma e riavvicinamenti sinceri, e che sono invece trappole. [Forse qualcuno capirà perchè si è risvegliato questo dolore con quell'sms ??? Perchè ha sempre fatto così....un messaggino, quando non mi facevo sentire per giorni e giorni]
*Nell’analisi di decine di casi ho osservato che i narcisisti ricorrono a schemi di ricattura fissi. C’è una ricorsività inquietante nella struttura di questi comportamenti e nelle risposte che suscitano nella preda, che di frequente casca in uno dei tranelli e riprende la danza macabra del mal d’amore.
Gli schemi di ricattura posso presentarsi da poche settimane dopo la chiusura della storia a anni dalla fine del rapporto. In questo senso, la “vittima” non può mai abbassare la guardia e deve sapere di correre pericoli anche a distanza di molto tempo, a meno che non abbia raggiunto un nuovo equilibrio psicologico e affettivo, tale da immunizzarsi dall’influenza del narcisista. Ma in questo caso, l’ex-dipendente affettiva non nutrirebbe alcun interesse per il suo passato “amore”.
Gli schemi di ricattura o “piani” sono quattro:
- lo schema del silenzio;
- lo schema della colpa;
- lo schema della lusinga;
- lo schema del sintomo.


Ecco da dove nasce la mia rabbia dall'aver compreso i suoi schemi, sono arrabbiata perchè ci ha riprovato di nuovo, dopo che a fatica mi ero e mi sto distruggendo per non pensare! Oggi è il 10 agosto e dopo un anno, ancora mi alzo alle 5:30 di mattina e rientro a casa la sera alle 21, facendomi 200 Km al giorno per andare in ufficio e distrarmi. Io che potrei lavorare comodamente da casa! Ho paura di fermarmi e di restare sola con i miei pensieri, devo tenermi occupata, perchè ho provato a rilassarmi, a riposarmi, visto i sacrifici che faccio e sono ricaduta in un precipizio dal quale a fatica cercavo di sollevarmi....

Sono incazzata nera con questa persona e voglio demonizzarla!


----------



## contepinceton (10 Agosto 2012)

zod ha detto:


> Non sono molto daccordo. É abbastanza normale dare fiducia, soprattutto se si é innamorati. Nessuno pensa mai di trovarsi il sogno culinario di ogni mosca, ma purtroppo statisticamente capita. Non ci vedo una colpa in chi ci casca. Non si puó vivere pensando di essere circondati da escrementi con il pisello. La colpa é di chi abusa della fiducia altrui, non di chi vi ripone la propria.
> 
> In tutte le cose é cosi. Anche quando ingaggi un killer, dai per scontato che sia un professionista, non immagini neppure che possa scomparire con la caparra.
> 
> S*B


AMico mio...
Esistono quelli che svaligiano le case.
Esistono anche quelli che si muniscono di antifurti e porte blindate
NO?

La fiducia si basa sui fatti e sui comportamenti.
Vengo da te e sono un estraneo: ti chiedo mille euro sulla fiducia. TU me li daresti? Senza garanzie?

Ripartiamo dalla Genesi: 
Astuto il serpente o torda Eva?

Proprio dalle fregature impariamo a diventare più cauti nel riporre la nostra fiducia no?


----------



## Zod (10 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AMico mio...
> Esistono quelli che svaligiano le case.
> Esistono anche quelli che si muniscono di antifurti e porte blindate
> NO?
> ...


Il serpente ha fatto leva su una debolezza di Eva (chi l'ha fatta con quella debolezza? Lo stesso che poi l'ha rimproverata).

S*B


----------



## contepinceton (11 Agosto 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Il serpente ha fatto leva su una debolezza di Eva (chi l'ha fatta con quella debolezza? Lo stesso che poi l'ha rimproverata).
> 
> S*B


Sbagli...
Se vai a leggere e leggiamo vediamo che Dio prima maledice il serpente.
E pone inimicizia tra lui e la donna.

Non rimprovera la donna ma le dice che partorirà nel dolore.
DIce verso tuo marito sarà il tuo istinto, ma egli ti dominerà.

Casomai bastona l'Adamo per aver ascoltato la voce di sua moglie disobbendendo così ad un comando.

Ma sappiamo tutti che è un racconto simbolico no? Ma molto istruttivo.

Genesi
- capitolo 3 -
1	Ora il serpente era il più astuto di tutte le fiere dei campi che l'Eterno DIO aveva fatto, e disse alla donna: Ha DIO veramente detto: "Non mangiate di tutti gli alberi del giardino?.
2	E la donna rispose al serpente: Del frutto degli alberi del giardino ne possiamo mangiare;
3	ma del frutto dell'albero che è in mezzo al giardino DIO ha detto: "Non ne mangiate e non lo toccate, altrimenti morirete.
4	Allora il serpente disse alla donna: voi non morrete affatto;
5	ma DIO sa che nel giorno che ne mangerete, gli occhi vostri si apriranno e sarete come DIO, conoscendo il bene e il male.
6	E la donna vide che l'albero era buono da mangiare, che era piacevole agli occhi e che l'albero era desiderabile per rendere uno intelligente; ed ella prese del suo frutto, ne mangiò e ne diede anche a suo marito che era con lei, ed egli ne mangiò.
7	Allora si apersero gli occhi di ambedue e si accorsero di essere nudi; così cucirono delle foglie di fico e fecero delle cinture per coprirsi.
8	Poi udirono la voce dell'Eterno DIO che passeggiava nel giardino alla brezza del giorno; e l'uomo e sua moglie si nascosero dalla presenza dell'Eterno DIO fra gli alberi del giardino.
9	Allora l'Eterno DIO chiamò l'uomo e gli disse: Dove sei?.
10	Egli rispose: Ho udito la tua voce nel giardino, e ho avuto paura perché ero nudo, e mi sono nascosto.
11	E DIO disse: Chi ti ha mostrato che eri nudo? Hai forse mangiato dell'albero del quale io ti avevo comandato di non mangiare?.
12	L'uomo rispose: La donna che tu mi hai messo accanto mi ha dato dell'albero e io ne ho mangiato.
13	E l'Eterno DIO disse alla donna: Perché hai fatto questo?. La donna rispose: Il serpente mi ha sedotta, e io ne ho mangiato.
14	Allora l'Eterno DIO disse al serpente: Poiché hai fatto questo, sii maledetto fra tutto il bestiame e fra tutte le fiere dei campi! Tu camminerai sul tuo ventre e mangerai polvere tutti i giorni della tua vita.
15	E io porrò inimicizia fra te e la donna e fra il tuo seme e il seme di lei; esso ti schiaccerà il capo, e tu ferirai il suo calcagno.
16	Alla donna disse: Io moltiplicherò grandemente le tue sofferenze e le tue gravidanze; con doglie partorirai figli: i tuoi desideri si volgeranno verso il tuo marito, ed egli dominerà su di te.
17	Poi disse ad Adamo: Poiché hai dato ascolto alla voce di tua moglie e hai mangiato dell'albero circa il quale io ti avevo comandato dicendo: "Non ne mangiare", il suolo sarà maledetto per causa tua; ne mangerai il frutto con fatica tutti i giorni della tua vita.
18	Esso ti produrrà spine e triboli, e tu mangerai l'erba dei campi;
19	mangerai il pane col sudore del tuo volto, finché tu ritorni alla terra perché da essa fosti tratto; poiché tu sei polvere, e in polvere ritornerai.
20	E l'uomo diede a sua moglie il nome di Eva, perché lei fu la madre di tutti i viventi.
21	Poi l'Eterno DIO fece ad Adamo e a sua moglie delle tuniche di pelle, e li vestì.
22	E l'Eterno DIO disse: Ecco, l'uomo è divenuto come uno di noi, perché conosce il bene e il male. Ed ora non bisogna permettergli i stendere la sua mano per prendere anche dell'albero della vita perché mangiandone, viva per sempre.
23	Perciò l'Eterno DIO mandò via l'uomo dal giardino di Eden perché lavorasse la terra da cui era stato tratto
24	Così egli scacciò l'uomo; e pose ad est del giardino di Eden i cherubini, che roteavano da tutt'intorno una spada fiammeggiante, per custodire la via dell'albero della vita.


----------



## dammi un nome (11 Agosto 2012)

zod ha detto:


> *Non sono molto daccordo. É abbastanza normale dare fiducia, soprattutto se si é innamorati. Nessuno pensa mai di trovarsi il sogno culinario di ogni mosca, ma purtroppo statisticamente capita. Non ci vedo una colpa in chi ci casca. Non si puó vivere pensando di essere circondati da escrementi con il pisello. La colpa é di chi abusa della fiducia altrui, non di chi vi ripone la propria.
> **
> In tutte le cose é cosi. Anche quando ingaggi un killer, dai per scontato che sia un professionista, non immagini neppure che possa scomparire con la caparra.
> *
> S*B



belle parole. bravo /a


----------



## dammi un nome (11 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AMico mio...
> Esistono quelli che svaligiano le case.
> Esistono anche quelli che si muniscono di antifurti e porte blindate
> NO?
> ...




torda eva e adamo. punto


----------



## dammi un nome (11 Agosto 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Il serpente ha fatto leva su una debolezza di Eva (chi l'ha fatta con quella debolezza? Lo stesso che poi l'ha rimproverata).
> 
> S*B


:up:


----------



## dammi un nome (11 Agosto 2012)

> contepinceton ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Sbagli...
> ...


----------



## Simy (11 Agosto 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Il serpente ha fatto leva su una debolezza di Eva (chi l'ha fatta con quella debolezza? Lo stesso che poi l'ha rimproverata).
> 
> S*B


quoto:up:


----------



## Simy (11 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sbagli...
> Se vai a leggere e leggiamo vediamo che Dio prima maledice il serpente.
> E pone inimicizia tra lui e la donna.
> 
> ...



:blabla:
:sbatti::dorme:


----------



## diavoletta_78 (11 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :blabla:
> :sbatti::dorme:


----------



## Simy (11 Agosto 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


>


no io non ce la posso fare!

ora vado che ho gente a cena e devo preparare il dolce! :mrgreen:


----------



## diavoletta_78 (11 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no io non ce la posso fare!
> 
> ora vado che ho gente a cena e devo preparare il dolce! :mrgreen:



che gli prepari di buono?


Ma poi ieri a Roma ha piovuto? Noi per strada abbiamo incontrato il delirio! Ma poi alla fine è uscito l'arcobaleno! 
Qui oggi è fresco, ieri a Roma morivo!


Buona serata!


Ma se trovo una stella cadente ed esprimo un desiderio, dici che si avvererà che Roma resti sempre come d'agosto, senza nessuno? E' troppo bella così!


----------



## Simy (11 Agosto 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> che gli prepari di buono?
> 
> 
> Ma poi ieri a Roma ha piovuto? Noi per strada abbiamo incontrato il delirio! Ma poi alla fine è uscito l'arcobaleno!
> ...


Faccio una grigliata mista....con questo caldo si sta bene fuori!
e poi dolce un semifreddo al lime....poi metto la ricetta 

ma quale pioggia...solo caldo!  

un bacio


----------



## diavoletta_78 (11 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Faccio una grigliata mista....con questo caldo si sta bene fuori!
> e poi dolce un semifreddo al lime....poi metto la ricetta
> 
> ma quale pioggia...solo caldo!
> ...



Aspetto ricetta! 

Baci


----------



## contepinceton (11 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> torda eva e adamo. punto


Ma se leggi bene il racconto è simbolico no?
Cioè a vederla da maschio e sappiamo che il mondo ebraico è molto maschilista ( Cristo faceva scandalo perchè parlava alle donne), il povero Adamo poteva chiedersi...ma guarda in che casino mi sono messo...
Prima ero solo con tutti questi animali e non avevo nessuno di simile a me...
Ma guarda che casin...ci ho rimesso na costola e desso perdo tutto e me tocca parfin lavorare e mantener la fameja...ma porc...porc...porc...e tutto per na fottutissima pianta...

Pensa tu allora Adamo che dice...ma porc...ma cosa hai fatto eh?
Sei andata a mangiare l'albero no?
E adesso chi lo sente el paron del giardino...

E lei che fa...eh ma quante storie eh? Siam donne nooooo?


----------



## aliante (11 Agosto 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Sono incazzata nera con questa persona e voglio demonizzarla!



Libera di fare quello che ti pare, ci mancherebbe.
Posso capire la tua rabbia ma, mi dispiace, non posso cambiare il mio modo di pensare solo per compiacerti.
Capisci bene che sarebbe più facile per me cavarmela con due parole di comprensione e fiducioso sostegno.

Demonizzare gli altri non aiuta.

Assegnare a qualcuno il ruolo di carnefice, significa interpretare quello di vittima, significa ristagnare nel dolore, screditarsi, vedersi indifesi, impotenti, non rispettare la propria intelligenza, non darsi ossigeno, alternative, non imparare, non responsabilizzarsi, non crescere.
Significa che nella tua mente quest'uomo assume proporzioni gigantesche e tu ingaggi una lotta estenuante con una forza enorme che tu stessa alimenti.

Lui si è comportato nel modo più ignobile che si possa immaginare? Ok, è accaduto e ne hai fatto purtroppo esperienza.
Ha abusato dei tuoi sentimenti, non ti ha rispettato, ti ha ingannata, messa da parte...... MA ... adesso che non fa più parte della tua vita, ti sfiora mai il dubbio che stai riservando a te stessa un trattamento non troppo diverso dal suo?
Nel caso, potresti anche chiederti perchè.


----------



## Leda (11 Agosto 2012)

aliante ha detto:


> Libera di fare quello che ti pare, ci mancherebbe.
> Posso capire la tua rabbia ma, mi dispiace, non posso cambiare il mio modo di pensare solo per compiacerti.
> Capisci bene che sarebbe più facile per me cavarmela con due parole di comprensione e fiducioso sostegno.
> 
> ...



:up:


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Agosto 2012)

aliante ha detto:


> Libera di fare quello che ti pare, ci mancherebbe.
> Posso capire la tua rabbia ma, mi dispiace, non posso cambiare il mio modo di pensare solo per compiacerti.
> Capisci bene che sarebbe più facile per me cavarmela con due parole di comprensione e fiducioso sostegno.
> 
> ...



Non mi vedo nè indifesa, nè vittima nel senso come lo interpreti tu, nè assume niente nella mia mente lui. Sei tu che interpreti a modo tuo.
Non capisco in cosa lo abbia demonizzato? Rispetto a chi lo definisce uno stronzo...ho solo raccontato il suo comportamento nei miei confronti, per far capire un meccanismo con cui alcune persone portano altre a comportarsi in un certo modo.
Se avessi letto tutto, ti ho detto che oggi la mia rabbia è dovuta al fatto che ho consapevolezza che il suo sms, non voleva essere un messaggio di auguri e basta, come qualcuno mi ha scritto qui....ma io che lo conosco bene, so che quello era il suo modo di fare!
Se oggi sono arrabbiata è perchè forse voleva fare il cretino di nuovo e allora mi sono indignata!
Non capisco in cosa stia riservando a me stessa il suo stesso comportamento, faccio la mia vita serenamente, come sempre, prima di lui, come durante lui, come dopo....
Nessuno ha chiesto il tuo sostegno, sei tu che dai un giudizio senza sapere niente, nè chi sono io, nè quello che avevo vissuto!
Poi se hai invece consigli costruttivi parliamone!


----------



## Leda (11 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non mi vedo nè indifesa, nè vittima nel senso come lo interpreti tu, nè assume niente nella mia mente lui. Sei tu che interpreti a modo tuo.
> Non capisco in cosa lo abbia demonizzato? Rispetto a chi lo definisce uno stronzo...ho solo raccontato il suo comportamento nei miei confronti, per far capire un meccanismo con cui alcune persone portano altre a comportarsi in un certo modo.
> Se avessi letto tutto, ti ho detto che oggi la mia rabbia è dovuta al fatto che ho consapevolezza che il suo sms, non voleva essere un messaggio di auguri e basta, come qualcuno mi ha scritto qui....ma io che lo conosco bene, so che quello era il suo modo di fare!
> Se oggi sono arrabbiata è perchè forse voleva fare il cretino di nuovo e allora mi sono indignata!
> ...


Questo l'hai scritto tu ieri:



diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Oggi è il 10 agosto e dopo un anno, ancora mi alzo alle 5:30 di mattina e rientro a casa la sera alle 21, facendomi 200 Km al giorno per andare in ufficio e distrarmi. Io che potrei lavorare comodamente da casa! Ho paura di fermarmi e di restare sola con i miei pensieri, devo tenermi occupata, perchè ho provato a rilassarmi, a riposarmi, visto i sacrifici che faccio e sono ricaduta in un precipizio dal quale a fatica cercavo di sollevarmi....
> 
> Sono incazzata nera con questa persona e voglio demonizzarla!


Ecco, se posso darti un consiglio costruttivo, è quello di accettare che quello che hai descritto è tutto fuorchè una dimostrazione di serenità. Prenderne coscienza potrebbe essere un buon punto di partenza per risalire.


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Agosto 2012)

Io le mie responsabilità e le colpe con me stessa me le sono prese già tutte, prima di sapere che fosse sposato, mi sono fatta anche un percorso psicologico ....quindi non giudicare la mia intelligenza, perchè io me lo sono chiesta e mi sono fatta aiutare a capire i motivi per cui non riuscivo a uscire da quella storia!

Che sono consapevole di tante cose, rispetto alle percentuali di conte! Sono stata ingenua e come ha detto lui ho imparato a caro prezzo qualcosa!

Diavoletta_78


----------



## Leda (11 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io le mie responsabilità e le colpe con me stessa me le sono prese già tutte, prima di sapere che fosse sposato, mi sono fatta anche un percorso psicologico ....quindi non giudicare la mia intelligenza, perchè io me lo sono chiesta e mi sono fatta aiutare a capire i motivi per cui non riuscivo a uscire da quella storia!
> 
> Che sono consapevole di tante cose, rispetto alle percentuali di conte! Sono stata ingenua e come ha detto lui ho imparato a caro prezzo qualcosa!
> 
> Diavoletta_78


Non volevo certo insultare la tua intelligenza, ma solo farti osservare che, vista dal di fuori e anche per tua stessa ammissione, non sembri affatto serena. A me dispiace, non volevo certo infierire.
Però ritengo possibile che, come suggeriva l'utente qui sopra, tu stia involontariamente tenendo accesso il fuoco di rabbia che ti distrugge dentro. E' una possibilità, certo, non ho la palla di cristallo, ma se così fosse? Hai preso in considerazione l'ipotesi prima di rigettarla completamente?


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Questo l'hai scritto tu ieri:
> 
> 
> 
> Ecco, se posso darti un consiglio costruttivo, è quello di accettare che quello che hai descritto è tutto fuorchè una dimostrazione di serenità. Prenderne coscienza potrebbe essere un buon punto di partenza per risalire.


Leda, lo so bene quello che ho scritto! Ma la mia vita non si è fermata va avanti. Certo prendere ogni mattina l'autobus per andare a lavoro, davanti al luogo dove l'ho conosciuto pensi sia facile?
Pensi sia facile lavorare in una città dove lui vive?
La mia serenità è non pensare più a questa storia, farla scorrere, il lavoro mi salva ed è stata una salvezza, perchè mi permette di concentrarmi su altre cose, di raggiungere successi personali!
Non è facile lasciarsi alle spalle certe persone, certi ricordi, soprattutto perchè io ho voluto bene e ti lascia l'amaro sapere che sei stata ingenua!

Ognuno risale a modo suo, il mio è evitare che i pensieri negati prendano il sopravvento! E lasciarli scemare con il tempo!

Altri modi per ritrovare la serenità non li conosco, al momento quello di distrarmi facendo la mia vita è l'unico che conosco!


Diavoletta_78


----------



## Leda (11 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ognuno risale a modo suo, *il mio è evitare che i pensieri negativi prendano il sopravvento! E lasciarli scemare con il tempo!
> 
> *Altri modi per ritrovare la serenità non li conosco, al momento quello di distrarmi facendo la mia vita è l'unico che conosco!
> 
> ...



Sul neretto sono d'accordissimo; ecco perchè penso che meno ti soffermi a pensarci, anche solo per demonizzarlo, meno alimenti la rabbia e prima tornerai ad essere completamente te. :up:

In bocca al lupo!


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Non volevo certo insultare la tua intelligenza, ma solo farti osservare che, vista dal di fuori e anche per tua stessa ammissione, non sembri affatto serena. A me dispiace, non volevo certo infierire.
> Però ritengo possibile che, come suggeriva l'utente qui sopra, tu stia involontariamente tenendo accesso il fuoco di rabbia che ti distrugge dentro. E' una possibilità, certo, non ho la palla di cristallo, ma se così fosse? Hai preso in considerazione l'ipotesi prima di rigettarla completamente?



Il fuoco di rabbia si è riacceso successivamente, non escludo nulla e se sono venuta qui è per capire attraverso gli altri, le cose.
Si è riacceso da poco, quindi devo tornare a respirare forte forte e lasciare che questo nervosismo mi abbandoni di nuovo.

So bene che la rabbia è distruttiva per me stessa ma al momento non c'è posto per il perdono. Quindi la mia serenità è vivere la mia vita la meglio che posso!

Vedo che sei di Milano, forse la prossima settimana vengo su.....anche se l'idea di offrire il mio corpo alle maledette zanzare non mi alletta per niente, ancora porto i segni di quando sono venuta qualche settimane fa e pensa che ho fatto il bagno con un antirepellente!

Diavoletta_78


----------



## Leda (11 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Il fuoco di rabbia si è riacceso successivamente, non escludo nulla e se sono venuta qui è per capire attraverso gli altri, le cose.
> Si è riacceso da poco, quindi devo tornare a respirare forte forte e lasciare che questo nervosismo mi abbandoni di nuovo.
> 
> So bene che la rabbia è distruttiva per me stessa ma al momento non c'è posto per il perdono. Quindi la mia serenità è vivere la mia vita la meglio che posso!
> ...



Ahahahahaha, sìsì, cautelati! Le maledette sono mordaci e abbondanti


----------



## aliante (11 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Nessuno ha chiesto il tuo sostegno, sei tu che dai un giudizio senza sapere niente, nè chi sono io, nè quello che avevo vissuto!!



Se scrivi su un forum, e non su un diario a casa tua, corri questo rischio.
Ho scritto subito che non conoscevo la vicenda, ti sei presa la briga di illuminarmi (o di sfogarti), ho ritenuto cortese risponderti.

Smetti di sentirti sotto accusa, non lo sei, non da me.
Ma davvero non lo vedi? 
Chissà come mai Leda però ha colto il senso delle mie parole.




Non Registrato ha detto:


> Poi se hai invece consigli costruttivi parliamone!


A mio modo avrei già tentato di farlo, ma forse, dico forse, sei troppo arrabbiata, troppo sulla difensiva per vederlo.

Va da sè che la gestione del tuo tempo, della tua vita resta una tua competenza e nessuno ha il potere o la volontà di arrogarsela.

Saluti.


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Ahahahahaha, sìsì, cautelati! Le maledette sono mordaci e abbondanti



Purtroppo ho avuto modo di provare....infatti solo l'idea di rincontrarle non mi alletta affatto!

Diavoletta_78


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Agosto 2012)

aliante ha detto:


> Se scrivi su un forum, e non su un diario a casa tua, corri questo rischio.
> Ho scritto subito che non conoscevo la vicenda, ti sei presa la briga di illuminarmi (o di sfogarti), ho ritenuto cortese risponderti.
> 
> Smetti di sentirti sotto accusa, non lo sei, non da me.
> ...


Non ti ho negato neanche di non essere arrabbiata o che non abbia capito quello che tu hai scritto! So bene che la rabbia alimenta solo il dolore e il dolore fa male solo a me!
Il mio sfogo, era per rispondere al fatto che tu dici che io lo demonizzo! Ma la rabbia è tornata più forte di prima e non ne ho fatto mistero, motivo per cui sono tornata a "rifugiarmi qui".
Sul fatto di sentirsi sottoaccusa beh forse è già abbastanza difficile accettare di essere state tanto sciocche che ti assicuro mi basto da sola!
Allora ti ho spiegato i motivi di una rabbia che tu hai letto. Che devo fare? Ci sono rimasta male, anzi malissimo. E il fatto di demonizzare lui, non significa che io non mi senta responsabile per essere stata ingenua. Per anni ho pensato il contrario che esageravo io, che in fondo era buono. Ora mi dite di non demonizzare.
Devo Pensare che sia normale o umano comportarsi così?
Io al momento l'unico modo che ho è di non pensare e se vengo a scrivere qui la mia esperienza, non vedo perchè devo demonizzare! Io non è che fuori da qui sto sempre a parlare di questa storia, anzi. Al massimo qualche amica ma questa rabbia che leggi tu, nessuno la vede quando ne parlo o almeno mi ha detto questa cosa.
Sicuramente ancora devo fare un cammino lungo per uscirne ma la rabbia, credo ne faccia parte! Il problema è quanto resti incastrato in questa fase necessaria per la guarigione....perchè questo è una zona dove si rischia di restarci anche a vita. Lo so!


Saluti a te!


Diavoletta_78


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Agosto 2012)

Ah dimenticavo....oggi la mia rabbia è con lo smalto rosso, purtroppo è denso o uscito male di produzione e non riesco a stenderlo bene e mi fa incacchiare, anche lui.
Vado a ritentare, sono na capa tosta!


Diavoletta_78


----------



## Atalanta (11 Agosto 2012)

Oggi e ieri ho dormito tutto il giorno..sbattuta nel letto. Brutto segno. E più dormo più ho sonno. Vado a dormire....:unhappy:


----------



## diavoletta_78 (11 Agosto 2012)

Atalanta ha detto:


> Oggi e ieri ho dormito tutto il giorno..sbattuta nel letto. Brutto segno. E più dormo più ho sonno. Vado a dormire....:unhappy:



Ti capisco io ho passato così tutto il week endo scorso! Io l'unico momento in cui non dormo è quando vado a letto a dormire perchè sono stanca  e ho sonno:unhappy:

Buon riposo!
Io invece adesso esco!:mrgreen:


----------



## Atalanta (11 Agosto 2012)

spero passi una buona serata... Per oggi i pensieri mi hanno ucciso. Vedo se riesco a quagliare qualcosa di meglio domani...Dio ragazzi, i ricordi sono veleno per l'anima.


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Agosto 2012)

Atalanta ha detto:


> spero passi una buona serata... Per oggi i pensieri mi hanno ucciso. Vedo se riesco a quagliare qualcosa di meglio domani...Dio ragazzi, i ricordi sono veleno per l'anima.


Lo so benissimo e non immagini quanto ti capisca, per questo è fondamentale trovare qualcosa che ci faccia stare bene per evitare che i pensieri negativi prendano il sopravvento!
Anche se per qualcuno quello che ho scritto non è sinonimo di serenità, io la mia distrazione l'ho trovata nel mio lavoro e ringrazio ogni giorno per aver ritrovato lavoro un secondo prima di tutto questo.
E mi alzo ogni mattina alle 5:30 e rientro la sera, pur potendo lavorare anche da casa ogni tanto!
Io persi anche il lavoro anni fa e tralasciando i dettagli fu una concausa di questa situazione assurda. 
E l'unica cosa che dico è che per assurdo aver perso quel lavoro è stata l'unica cosa positiva di questa storia. 
Certo non basta ma aiuta tanto, per me è fondamentale non avvelenarmi l'anima attraverso i ricordi.
Ieri ero una persona che non avrebbe mai fatto tante cose di quelle che oggi faccio e anche se c'è chi vede solo rabbia, io ci vedo tante cose diverse in me stessa!
Se non fossi passata da questa esperienza non avrei mai capito il mio reale valore. Mi sono sempre sentita inferiore a tutti e in difetto, oggi ho un'altra consapevolezza.

Me lo auguro e ti auguro che passi ma più ti distrai e meglio è, non permettere ai pensieri di avvelenarti l'anima!

Un abbraccio!


Diavoletta_78


----------



## Simy (12 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ah dimenticavo....oggi la mia rabbia è con lo smalto rosso, *purtroppo è denso o uscito male di produzione e non riesco a stenderlo bene e mi fa incacchiare*, anche lui.
> Vado a ritentare, sono na capa tosta!
> 
> 
> Diavoletta_78


Aggiungi una goccia di solvente e agitalo bene!
ma una goccia è altrimenti non si asciugherà mai sulle unghie!


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Aggiungi una goccia di solvente e agitalo bene!
> ma una goccia è altrimenti non si asciugherà mai sulle unghie!



Grazie tesoro del consiglio! Ma forse faccio prima a ricomprarlo!  Ho appena scoperto che hanno messo la profumeria anche a termini....delirio, dopo il mio negozio preferito di vestiti devo evitare di passare da lì! ahahahah


Diavoletta_78


----------



## Simy (12 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Grazie tesoro del consiglio! Ma forse faccio prima a ricomprarlo!  Ho appena scoperto che hanno messo la profumeria anche a termini....delirio, dopo il mio negozio preferito di vestiti devo evitare di passare da lì! ahahahah
> 
> 
> Diavoletta_78


lo so...hanno messo Kiko alla stazione termini! :mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> lo so...hanno messo Kiko alla stazione termini! :mrgreen:



Volevo evitare di fare pubblicità...


Diavoletta_78


----------



## Simy (13 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Volevo evitare di fare pubblicità...
> 
> 
> Diavoletta_78



Ne parliamo tranquillamente non ti preoccupare! Geko è pure rimasto traumatizzato da un incontro ravvicinato del terzo tipo con Kiko!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Ne parliamo tranquillamente non ti preoccupare! Geko è pure rimasto traumatizzato da un incontro ravvicinato del terzo tipo con Kiko!!!



Ahahahaha


----------



## Atalanta (16 Agosto 2012)

..........non riesco a non pensare. Sento che dal giorno del matrimonio in poi è nata in me come una forma di rassegnazione, nel senso che ora so con certezza che lui non torna più..ma questo, anzichè calmarmi ha acuito le sensazioni sgradevoli...la rabbia, il desiderio di riscatto, l'ostilità. I momenti più dolorosi sono le notti insonni...quando non riesco a dormire i pensieri, per quanto cerchi di pilotarli altrove, van sempre lì. Immagino la sua vita, le sue parole, i suoi pensieri. Continuo ossessivamente a ripercorrere le tappe di tutta la nostra storia e a chiedermi quei perchè che sono rimasti (e rimarranno) senza risposta. So che non si possono avere tutte le risposte nella vita, ma non basta per accettarlo e andare avanti assaporando la vita come si dovrebbe. Scusate lo sfogo.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Agosto 2012)

Atalanta ha detto:


> ..........non riesco a non pensare. Sento che dal giorno del matrimonio in poi è nata in me come una forma di rassegnazione, nel senso che ora so con certezza che lui non torna più..ma questo, anzichè calmarmi ha acuito le sensazioni sgradevoli...la rabbia, il desiderio di riscatto, l'ostilità. I momenti più dolorosi sono le notti insonni...quando non riesco a dormire i pensieri, per quanto cerchi di pilotarli altrove, van sempre lì. Immagino la sua vita, le sue parole, i suoi pensieri. Continuo ossessivamente a ripercorrere le tappe di tutta la nostra storia e a chiedermi quei perchè che sono rimasti (e rimarranno) senza risposta. So che non si possono avere tutte le risposte nella vita, ma non basta per accettarlo e andare avanti assaporando la vita come si dovrebbe. Scusate lo sfogo.


Lo so è dura essere innamorati di chi non ci vuole...è dura.


----------



## aristocat (16 Agosto 2012)

Atalanta ha detto:


> ..........non riesco a non pensare. Sento che dal giorno del matrimonio in poi è nata in me come una forma di rassegnazione, nel senso che ora so con certezza che lui non torna più..ma questo, anzichè calmarmi ha acuito le sensazioni sgradevoli...la rabbia, il desiderio di riscatto, l'ostilità. I momenti più dolorosi sono le notti insonni...quando non riesco a dormire i pensieri, per quanto cerchi di pilotarli altrove, van sempre lì. Immagino la sua vita, le sue parole, i suoi pensieri. Continuo ossessivamente a ripercorrere le tappe di tutta la nostra storia e a chiedermi quei perchè che sono rimasti (e rimarranno) senza risposta. So che non si possono avere tutte le risposte nella vita, ma non basta per accettarlo e andare avanti assaporando la vita come si dovrebbe. Scusate lo sfogo.


Perdona la brevità di quello che sto per dirti: corri ad accendere un cero.
Pensa alla sventurata che è andata con lui all'altare.
Pensa al pericolo scampato.


----------



## aristocat (16 Agosto 2012)

Altra cosa che mi sento di dire. E mi dispiace un po' perché percepisco la tua sofferenza di adesso.
Ma va detta.

Io posso capire gente come Diavoletta che è stata amante senza sapere di esserlo, per poi venire scaricata senza tanti complimenti. Capisco di più la sofferenza di persone come lei.

Ma tu sapevi sin dall'inizio. Ti sei assunta tutti i rischi di una situazione in cui tu eri ospite indesiderata.
Qui sono in tanti (e mi ci metto anch'io) a dire che lui era uno stronzo con la patente. 

Ma tu hai scelto di salire nella sua stessa barca. Una barca senza scialuppe di salvataggio e senza salvagenti, diretta su una rotta molto pericolosa. 90% di possibilità di naufragio. Hai indossato lo stesso cappello da pirata che aveva lui in testa.... 

Per come la vedo io: difficilmente le storie che nascono da un inganno poi sbocciano e portano a un lieto fine. 
Purtroppo è una visione che trova troppe volte amara conferma.

ari


----------



## Annuccia (16 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Altra cosa che mi sento di dire. E mi dispiace un po' perché percepisco la tua sofferenza di adesso.
> Ma va detta.
> 
> Io posso capire gente come Diavoletta che è stata amante senza sapere di esserlo, per poi venire scaricata senza tanti complimenti. Capisco di più la sofferenza di persone come lei.
> ...




approvo in pieno...


anche in questo caso...possiamo scegliere....
se scegliamo di percorrere una strada...ove le indicazioni sono scritte su tabelloni gifganti non lamentiamoci dopo se abbiamo trovato ciottoli,sassi o addirittura interruzioni...


----------



## Annuccia (16 Agosto 2012)

*cara amica*

lui si sposa io muoio...


non mi sembra un buon motivo per morire non credi?
non si muore..non per un "amore"del genere.....

la vita vale di più....la vita è anche bella se lo vuoi...lo sai??


----------



## perplesso (16 Agosto 2012)

Atalanta ha detto:


> ..........non riesco a non pensare. Sento che dal giorno del matrimonio in poi è nata in me come una forma di rassegnazione, nel senso che ora so con certezza che lui non torna più..ma questo, anzichè calmarmi ha acuito le sensazioni sgradevoli...la rabbia, il desiderio di riscatto, l'ostilità. I momenti più dolorosi sono le notti insonni...quando non riesco a dormire i pensieri, per quanto cerchi di pilotarli altrove, van sempre lì. Immagino la sua vita, le sue parole, i suoi pensieri. Continuo ossessivamente a ripercorrere le tappe di tutta la nostra storia e a chiedermi quei perchè che sono rimasti (e rimarranno) senza risposta. So che non si possono avere tutte le risposte nella vita, ma non basta per accettarlo e andare avanti assaporando la vita come si dovrebbe. Scusate lo sfogo.


non ti preoccupare per lo sfogo.  Ma resta il fatto che tu hai bisogno di uscire dall'angolo.

cerca di partecipare di più al nostro forum    ti serve una distrazione dai tuoi pensieri


----------



## Atalanta (16 Agosto 2012)

Perplesso hai ragione. In realtà vi leggo anche se sto in disparte, non so spiegarmi il perchè. Forse ho timore a parlare sempre della stessa cosa, ho paura di annoiare, o forsesemplicemente non riesco a parlare molto perchè mi sono chiusa. Cmq sì, devo muovermi...


----------



## perplesso (16 Agosto 2012)

Atalanta ha detto:


> Perplesso hai ragione. In realtà vi leggo anche se sto in disparte, non so spiegarmi il perchè. Forse ho timore a parlare sempre della stessa cosa, ho paura di annoiare, o forsesemplicemente non riesco a parlare molto perchè mi sono chiusa. Cmq sì, devo muovermi...


ora,in questi giorni il forum è assolutamente spoglio,lo so.  ma è normale,in questo periodo.

però vale lo stesso che tu faccia un giro nelle sezioni solo per utenti....e non aver alcun timore reverenziale ad aprire 3ds o a rispondere a quelli già aperti 

parlaci pure del tempo,di che hai mangiato stamattina,se ti piacciono le minigonne....insomma qualsiasi cosa ti venga in mente.     vedrai che non annoierai nessuno 

e tu intanto avrai cominciato a lavorare per uscire dall'angolo in cui ti 6 cacciata


----------



## contepinceton (16 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> lui si sposa io muoio...
> 
> 
> non mi sembra un buon motivo per morire non credi?
> ...


[video=youtube;qMYoaFfqawU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMYoaFfqawU[/video]


----------



## Annuccia (16 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> [video=youtube;qMYoaFfqawU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMYoaFfqawU[/video]



:rotfl:le hai tutte......


----------



## Atalanta (16 Agosto 2012)

Si avete ragione è anche colpa mia. Ma datemi pure della cretina. All'epoca non mi passavano nemmeno per la mente tutte le cose che mi avete detto..per me lui sarebbe stato con me e basta. Non mi sfioravano dubbi quindi non potevo considerare rischi che la mia mente (malata e offuscata) non vedeva. Adesso ho capito..certo se potessi tornare indietro mica rifarei tutti come è stato fatto. Ma adesso è tardi


----------



## perplesso (16 Agosto 2012)

Atalanta ha detto:


> Si avete ragione è anche colpa mia. Ma datemi pure della cretina. All'epoca non mi passavano nemmeno per la mente tutte le cose che mi avete detto..per me lui sarebbe stato con me e basta. Non mi sfioravano dubbi quindi non potevo considerare rischi che la mia mente (malata e offuscata) non vedeva. Adesso ho capito..certo se potessi tornare indietro mica rifarei tutti come è stato fatto. Ma adesso è tardi


ti sono semplicemente mancati all'epoca amici veri.  che avessero la forza mentale di farti vedere la verità.

quello che ti si sta dicendo qui,da quando hai raccontato la tua storia...è che se non viene da te la volontà di reagire, non se ne esce.

Noi siamo qui a tenderti la mano..... ma tu devi fare lo sforzo di avvicinarti quel tanto che basta da stringerla.

Esempio: perchè non ci racconti che hai fatto ieri?


----------



## aristocat (16 Agosto 2012)

Atalanta ha detto:


> Si avete ragione è anche colpa mia. Ma datemi pure della cretina. All'epoca non mi passavano nemmeno per la mente tutte le cose che mi avete detto..per me lui sarebbe stato con me e basta. Non mi sfioravano dubbi quindi non potevo considerare rischi che la mia mente (malata e offuscata) non vedeva. Adesso ho capito..certo se potessi tornare indietro mica rifarei tutti come è stato fatto. Ma adesso è tardi


No no io non ti ho dato della cretina. La tua mente non è malata e offuscata. Ma il fatto è che ora stai male e volevo giustamente farti vedere le cose sotto la luce in cui (secondo me) vale la pena vederle.
Secondo me stai solo peggio se vedi lui come un carnefice senza scrupoli e tu come una vittima ingenua e stupida. Intanto perché le cose non stanno esattamente così e poi perché vedersi "vittima ingenua e stupida" in ogni caso non aiuta a rialzarsi ed acquistare fiducia in sé (almeno credo ).

Tu hai seguito un percorso sentimentale (accidentato) e ne hai ricavato degli insegnamenti. Hai la grande fortuna di non essertelo sposato. Puoi ricominciare con una consapevolezza nuova, che prima non avevi. Se oggi ti capitasse un bellimbusto che ti promette la luna senza aver prima lasciato la fidanzata, sapresti come rimetterlo al posto suo. Non è poco, credimi.

ari


----------



## Atalanta (17 Agosto 2012)

Si non è poco....però perchè continuo a invidare lei e la sua vita? Altro che......
Ok racconto cosa ho fatto ieri! Mi hanno trascinato in una braceria per cenare a base di carne.....è stato piacevole e c'erano persone simpatiche anche se non le conoscevo. Sono uscita finalmente dopo praticamente un mese che non lo facevo. Mi sono sentita un po' stordita ma cmq va bene. Non posso dire di essermi divertita fino alle lacrime perchè i pensieri stanno sempre lì, ma è stata una serata simpatica e diversa dal solito.


----------



## Annuccia (17 Agosto 2012)

Atalanta ha detto:


> Si non è poco....però perchè continuo a invidare lei e la sua vita? Altro che......
> Ok racconto cosa ho fatto ieri! Mi hanno trascinato in una braceria per cenare a base di carne.....è stato piacevole e c'erano persone simpatiche anche se non le conoscevo. Sono uscita finalmente dopo praticamente un mese che non lo facevo. Mi sono sentita un po' stordita ma cmq va bene. Non posso dire di essermi divertita fino alle lacrime perchè i pensieri stanno sempre lì, ma è stata una serata simpatica e diversa dal solito.



bene
per cominciare va bene...
certo non sarà facile...ripenderai a lui almeno un centinaio di volte...ma piano piano se ti prefiggi di migliorare la tua vita...di pensare a te stessa...le volte in cui penserai a lui diminuiranno....piano piano...
un giorno ti sveglierai e ti renderai conto di non pensarlo più..e sara bellissimo...
ricomincia..


----------



## perplesso (19 Agosto 2012)

Atalanta ha detto:


> Si non è poco....però perchè continuo a invidare lei e la sua vita? Altro che......
> Ok racconto cosa ho fatto ieri! Mi hanno trascinato in una braceria per cenare a base di carne.....è stato piacevole e c'erano persone simpatiche anche se non le conoscevo. Sono uscita finalmente dopo praticamente un mese che non lo facevo. Mi sono sentita un po' stordita ma cmq va bene. Non posso dire di essermi divertita fino alle lacrime perchè i pensieri stanno sempre lì, ma è stata una serata simpatica e diversa dal solito.


l'importante è che 6 uscita di casa e tutto sommato sai di essere stata bene ed in compagnia.

un primo passo l'hai fatto   ora, giorno per giorno....gli altri


----------

